# Red Balloon World Tour!



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2019)

The Red Balloon World Tour has started! Over the next four weeks we'll celebrate four different holidays with their own events and prizes. 

Dec 7th - Dec 14th: Friday the 13th
Dec 14th - Dec 21st: TBT's 15th Birthday
Dec 21st - Dec 28th: Christmas and Holidays
Dec 28th - Jan 4th: New Year

Each event will reward 1 balloon token. You'll earn enough tokens to purchase the long-awaited red balloon collectible as long as you participate in nearly every event throughout the entire world tour! We have also completely redesigned our balloon collectibles, including the previously released blue and green balloons! Take a look:










In addition to balloon tokens, each event will reward another currency that can be spent in the week's special shop. Go to the TBT Shop where you'll see different shops to select from. For the time being, you'll only find prizes in the main Bell Tree Shop and Jack's Spooky Shack, but more shops with their own prizes will be added to the list once their weeks begin. To start earning rewards, head on over to the the events in our Red Balloon World Tour board. 






*December 7th - December 14th*​
Spookiness has made an early return on TBT! Our first week is dedicated to Friday the 13th.

*Events*

*Feng Shui Keeps The Bad Luck Away!*

*Friday the 13th Survival Kit!*

*WARNING! Pitfalls Ahead!!*​
*Prizes*

For Friday the 13th, the events will earn you *Bad Luck Charms* which you can spend on prizes in *Jack's Spooky Shack*. This shop is stocked with a few spooky and luck-related items, including the second and third collectibles in our potion series. Introducing the Swamp Potion and Bloodshot Potion!












*December 14th - December 21st*​
This Thursday is TBT's 15th birthday, which is why we're celebrating the site's birthday this week! We have a few different fun events for you including some that are centered around community collaboration!

*Events*

*Community Time Capsule*

*Collectibles Scavenger Hunt!*

*Make A Collectible Wish!*​
*Prizes*

For TBT's Birthday, the events will earn you *Birthday Tickets* which you can spend on prizes in *TBT Birthday Shop*. This shop is stocked with birthday celebration and TBT Fair related items, including two new balloon collectibles! Light blue and orange!













*December 21st - December 28th*​
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! During this week we're hosting four events, two of which are giveaways, but you'll still earn currency for participating in them! The giveaway events will be easy to do, but be sure to check back as they're updated throughout the week. Our other two events may require some holiday cookie fueled creativity. Please also take a minute to read this announcement about receiving event prizes from other accounts:

As there has been an influx of new accounts being made during this event, we want to remind everyone that alternate accounts are not allowed on the forum and only one account may be used per person. Further, and more importantly for some, accounts used solely to benefit another account will be treated the same as an alternate account. This means that if a sibling, friend, etc. joined the forum and plans to send all of their currency and/or collectibles to you, it'll be treated and handled the same as if it was another account made by you. Thank you for your understanding!

*Events*

*Holiday Advent Calendar*

*7 Days of Collectibles!*

*Sparkling Snowy Sidekick*

*Christmas Carol Merry Libs*​
*Prizes*

This holiday season the events will earn you *Tinsel* which you can spend on prizes in *Jingle's Sled*. This shop is stocked with many Christmas items, including a brand new one, the Yule Log! The Make A Wish collectible from Laudine's birthday week is also being sold. It will officially be revealed on Christmas Day!







*December 25th update:* Your wishes have come true! Twice! The Make A Wish collectibles are Aurora Sky and Snow Bunny! You can read the announcement *here*.












*December 28th - January 4th*​
Happy New Year! Our final week, dedicated to the new year, contains three events that are all about reflecting on the past year or looking ahead to the next one. The shop has been stocked with a new version of the party popper, a unique animated firework collectible that will only be visible for part of the year, tickets for two different raffles, and more!

We also have three announcements to make today: Tinsel will be distributed tonight. Since the items in Jingle's shop aren't at risk of selling out, we don't have an exact time at the moment. Secondly, we have restocked some of the items in Jack's shop for those of you who have bad luck charms left to spend. And finally, the users who won free collectibles from the wish event will be receiving them tonight.

*Events*

*New Year Reflections*

*The Looking Glass Photo Booth*

*New Year, New Horizons!*​
*Prizes*

During New Year week, the events will earn you *Mementos* which you can spend on prizes in *Tortimer's Mementos*. This shop is stocked with many special collectibles for the new year, including a brand new party popper: the Dreamy Party Popper. We also have a very unique collectible and a first for TBT. The new Magical Fireworks collectible will only be visible around certain events and holidays, but it won't leave your inventory. The type of fireworks will also change throughout the year, depending on the occasion, so it might look a little different the next time it appears in your lineup.








*Thank you!*

*January 8th update:* The event has now officially ended and the four prize shops are now closed! Thank you to everyone for participating over this last month! See who won the collectibles from our final raffles in the closing post *here*.





*Credits*

Thanks to all of the TBT staff for helping with this event!

Event hosts: pandapples, LaBelleFleur, dizzy bone, Oblivia, Justin, Laudine, Vrisnem, Jeremy
Banners: dizzy bone
Collectibles (balloons): Thunder
Collectibles (potions, yule log, aurora, snow bunny, dreamy popper recolor): Laudine
Collectibles (fireworks): dizzy bone
Setup: Jeremy, Justin, Oblivia


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Here it is. :0

Lemme take time to read these though. xD


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Ye! I'm stoked!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

Awesome though I love the older balloons!


----------



## LilD (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh those potions....


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

I waited 9 hours only to find out you need AC to enter any event and I deleted my town and sold my ds.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I need those potions.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

these collectibles are beautiful


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I waited 9 hours only to find out you need AC to enter any event and I deleted my town and sold my ds.



Only one of the events so far needs a main series AC game.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> Only one of the events so far needs a main series AC game.



The feng shui and the pitfall do so It isn't worth.

I was looking forward to this.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Oof, I can't ask other people since I think these currencies are only prize worthy. :/


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

One event. That's all I can do.


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 7, 2019)

So it begins!


----------



## Zane (Dec 7, 2019)

That balloon is beautiful <3 I?m happy there?s so much time to enter, probably take me awhile to bust out ACNL


----------



## seliph (Dec 7, 2019)

oh crap the balloons are actually cool now damn you


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I mostly want the 3 balloons. Then they make 2 new potions and I am gonna be financially broke. :/


----------



## Justin (Dec 7, 2019)

We have been holding back these new balloon designs for literally years now (never found a good time or event for it) so I am so happy to finally see them released! And it looks like the potion is officially a collectible series now!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

I want to participate in the events but I have lost all motivation for anything :/ well have fun guys


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

Justin said:


> We have been holding back these new balloon designs for literally years now (never found a good time or event for it) so I am so happy to finally see them released! And it looks like the potion is officially a collectible series now!



I love all of it!!

I can't wait for (hopefully) a dark blue and light blue potion variant
oh and a yellow one

oh my gosh then you guys could pull a multicolour potion thing like with the feathers, those potions would be hot stuff


----------



## Thunder (Dec 7, 2019)

Justin said:


> We have been holding back these new balloon designs for literally years now (never found a good time or event for it) so I am so happy to finally see them released! And it looks like the potion is officially a collectible series now!



took long enough


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2019)

Justin said:


> We have been holding back these new balloon designs for literally years now (never found a good time or event for it) so I am so happy to finally see them released! And it looks like the potion is officially a collectible series now!



Bro the balloons look awesome, can’t believe this was designed a long time ago!

And I’m stoked for this event, I’m generally free after tomorrow so I can def bust out my 3ds and participate in everything! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> took long enough



Looking at your collectibles and the new green balloon looks awesome with the fresh feather omg
I highkey want the green more than the red balloon now!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 7, 2019)

those balloon redesigns look spiffy af

though also, what is the marker thingy on the blood potion? shrek potion seems to be a leaf, but idk for the bloody one

also, is bad luck currency just for this week? and can we wait until later weeks to buy stuff from jack's shack, or is there gonna be a weekly deadline for each shop?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I want to recolor these collectibles. Some of you may know that I do that since I'm weird.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

John Wick said:


>



you can do what I did and download pocket camp to do the feng shui one 
the pitfall one will be tough but 2/3 in the first week is pretty successful! don't feel too bad


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

Never will I install PC!

- - - Post Merge - - -

1 Out of 3 is bad..


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 7, 2019)

seems kinda foolish to get rid of ac for a forum that frequently features events that require owning an ac game, tbh


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

how long does it take to get the rewards? :0


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

Many people have stopped playing New Leaf, sold their ds and are saving for a switch, and are awaiting New Horizons.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

grooviestbaby said:


> how long does it take to get the rewards? :0



usually a few days after the event deadline they're handed out (sometimes they announce when).
this event is different though with each week's shop (possibly, I don't know for sure) closing at the end of the week, so currency might be handed out on a rolling basis once every few days or something like that


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> usually a few days after the event deadline they're handed out (sometimes they announce when).
> this event is different though with each week's shop (possibly, I don't know for sure) closing at the end of the week, so currency might be handed out on a rolling basis once every few days or something like that



thanks for the heads up!! i appreciate that  i'm really looking forward to it!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 7, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Oh I didn't want to delete my town.
> 
> I wasn't here, remember!
> Depression was what made me delete my town because I had no forum anymore!
> ...



I'm not even understanding half of what you're saying, tbh. sorry

though I mean foolish to get rid of the game with how plenty of tbt events function. like I only ever touch nl myself anymore for these events, so yeah. sure there's plenty of similar situation people as well


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm not even understanding half of what you're saying, tbh. sorry
> 
> though I mean foolish to get rid of the game with how plenty of tbt events function. like I only ever touch nl myself anymore for these events, so yeah. sure there's plenty of similar situation people as well



I wasn't here.


You don't need to understand it. It has nothing to do with you.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

grooviestbaby said:


> thanks for the heads up!! i appreciate that  i'm really looking forward to it!!



no problem! I'm happy I could be of use


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Never will I install PC!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 1 Out of 3 is bad..




Why don't you want to install PC? :0
I'm sure there'll be more events in the future where you'll need the games so yeah, it'll be useful if you're trying to get the balloons 

And if you're against PC and NL, you can always try using an emulator and just download old AC games. I'm sure those'll help too.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

Ahhh, I love these! Looking forward to using the potions/red balloon so much in lineups.  
Also, I loveee the style of the banners. One of my favorite things about events!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> Why don't you want to install PC? :0
> I'm sure there'll be more events in the future where you'll need the games so yeah, it'll be useful if you're trying to get the balloons
> 
> And if you're against PC and NL, you can always try using an emulator and just download old AC games. I'm sure those'll help too.



I don't own a PC. I just had to fork out for a new phone, I am longsighted and can barely see what I'm typing let alone play games on a phone, and I wouldn't install Pocket Camp because the thought of it makes my skin crawl.

Please stop trying to force feed PC down my thoat.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I don't own a PC. I just had to fork out for a new phone, I am longsighted and can barely type let alone play games on a phone, and I wouldn't install Pocket Camp because the thought of it makes my skin crawl.



Well, to each their own  I'm sure there'll be more events where you don't need to own the game!
I super appreciate those that do though because it makes me active with my old games. I love a little nostalgic factor. although i have to TT to like 2 years in 3DS time because i havent opened my ACNL in months and i dont wanna lose my dreamy babies kjsdjlsd


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you, staff!  The balloon redesign and new potions look amazing!  I wish I could get both new potions but it looks like I'll have to choose.  I'm leaning towards the Swamp Potion, but the Bloodshot looks so nice too.

The events look fun so far, although I feel so bad about pushing my villagers into pitfalls.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 7, 2019)

I love the banner art so much it's adorable


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

I can do other things.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I sacrificed 2 bells for this


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2019)

I have a question about the Bad Luck Charms!
If you have any remaining past Dec 14, do they transfer to a different currency or are they removed?


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 8, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> I have a question about the Bad Luck Charms!
> If you have any remaining past Dec 14, do they transfer to a different currency or are they removed?



All the currency is exclusive to its respective week, so it won't convert to the next type. They won't be immediately removed and the special shops will stay open until the entire event concludes, so you won't have to worry about spending everything immediately!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> All the currency is exclusive to its respective week, so it won't convert to the next type. They won't be immediately removed and the special shops will stay open until the entire event concludes, so you won't have to worry about spending everything immediately!



Makes sense. I can have bad luck on no presents this December. ;w;


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> All the currency is exclusive to its respective week, so it won't convert to the next type. They won't be immediately removed and the special shops will stay open until the entire event concludes, so you won't have to worry about spending everything immediately!



Oh that's great! Thank you for answering.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

I sacrificed another 2 bells for this. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Last Halloween, not every bat potion was bought. Was the bat potion leftover to this event? So there is 4 in stock.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 8, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Last Halloween, not every bat potion was bought. Was the bat potion leftover to this event? So there is 4 in stock.



yeah, stocks are just from halloween event unchanged

for bat potion and a few other items as well


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 8, 2019)

Oh good the potions will remain for the entirty of the event, I NEED A BLOODSHOT POTION. NEED.

Also a swamp potion would go with my Vac?o lineup. Whoever made these potions. I love them. So pretty.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2019)

I really think the old balloons were much better.

I don't feel as bad about not being able to get one.
That's my opinion.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 8, 2019)

question!
will we get more events where we can earn bad luck charms? I really want to get 2 potions but I don't think I'll be able to do that with only 3 events with 13 charms each.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2019)

I can only do one event.
How can I buy any potions?


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 8, 2019)

The new redesign of the balloons made me think nostalgia thoughts, of City Folk and Wild World, same as the trailer for New Horizons did, the graphics made me feel nostalgia for the games. Idk why. Just the feeling I get.

I like these new designs.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> The new redesign of the balloons made me think nostalgia thoughts, of City Folk and Wild World, same as the trailer for New Horizons did, the graphics made me feel nostalgia for the games. Idk why. Just the feeling I get.
> 
> I like these new designs.



Then I ruined it with my coloring.

Also, are these like Spirit tokens where you can't exchange them? If not, that's sad. :[


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 8, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Then I ruined it with my coloring.
> 
> Also, are these like Spirit tokens where you can't exchange them? If not, that's sad. :[



I thought your purple recoloring was pretty tbh! :0


----------



## Chicha (Dec 8, 2019)

This event is adorable! I'll try to participate in all if I can in time ;v;


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 8, 2019)

I made a new lineup but you can read about how it's probably not gonna happen in my my predicament thread 

*sighs*

it looks really nice the kinda diamond shape it has going on

I used the wrong image the first time 

- - - Post Merge - - -

my goodness I put the balloons in the wrong order


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 8, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> View attachment 229365
> 
> I made a new lineup but you can read about how it's probably not gonna happen in my my predicament thread
> 
> ...



This is so pretty oh man! But I'd be dead broke before I even got half of the items on this line-up


----------



## r a t (Dec 8, 2019)

The newer designs are great! They defo remanence that city folk/lets go to the city era as the balloon dynamics in that game were kinda twisty/more sensitive to movement (i never thought i’d describe something like that but here i am)

i’m kinda dying to see more colours, or at least a yellow balloon 
and bunny and heart balloons pLEASE


----------



## Nougat (Dec 8, 2019)

Yay! Thanks staff for the new event! I was excited to wake up this morning & be able to check the forum with my coffee to discover the festivities. A Sunday morning well spent!


----------



## Shinigamii (Dec 8, 2019)

Ahhh balloons look really awesome


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Can't wait to become epic!


----------



## Amilee (Dec 8, 2019)

aah this event looks exciting! its really cool to bring back "old" collectibles each week 
and i love the new potions! (also i kinda hope for a pink one someday  ) 
good job staff!


----------



## Hat' (Dec 8, 2019)

Dem potions be lookin kinda tasty not gonna lie...


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 8, 2019)

will the woods make a return closer to friday the 13th?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2019)

Omgggg so many new collectibles!! (*＾▽＾)／


Also lowkey kinda sad that the balloon collectibles are getting a redesign, but the new ones look great too!


----------



## Kurashiki (Dec 8, 2019)

Awesome! Super excited to participate in this!


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 8, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> Each event will reward 1 balloon token. You'll earn enough tokens to purchase the long-awaited red balloon collectible as long as you participate in nearly every event throughout the entire world tour!


Just to understand this right, even if I can't participate in one or two events for example, I still have the chance to get enough tokens together for a Red Balloon at the end?


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> question!
> will we get more events where we can earn bad luck charms? I really want to get 2 potions but I don't think I'll be able to do that with only 3 events with 13 charms each.



The three Friday the 13th events are the only way to earn Bad Luck Charms. There are no further events planned that will offer this currency.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2019)

No offense to artists but yeah I like older balloons better as well, I think but alas. Hope I can do some if I'm not dead lolol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 8, 2019)

I appreciate how sleek and shiny the new balloon designs are.  Can't wait to get my hands on that red one!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 8, 2019)

Um, how is the ancient candle already sold out??


----------



## hestu (Dec 8, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I appreciate how sleek and shiny the new balloon designs are.  Can't wait to get my hands on that red one!



Agreed! Love the new balloons <3


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Um, how is the ancient candle already sold out??



I don't think they were properly restocked. I'll prod the admins and see if we can get that updated.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

I checked and the balloons have unlimited stock. :0

I'm glad. I thought there would be some rush to get them.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 8, 2019)

I participated in 2 events, which I think is enough for the potion I want. I’m glad I got it out the way as my motivation rn is still 0. :/ hopefully I feel better next week

- - - Post Merge - - -

New year event is gonna suck to me as the 28th is the day I leave for Switzerland and I’ll be gone till the 4th. Should I bring my 3DS just in case??


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> The three Friday the 13th events are the only way to earn Bad Luck Charms. There are no further events planned that will offer this currency.



So the single one I did enter was pointless?

Great.


----------



## seliph (Dec 8, 2019)

John Wick said:


> So the single one I did enter was pointless?
> 
> Great.



it's not pointless, you can still get other collectibles just not the potions.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 8, 2019)

John Wick said:


> So the single one I did enter was pointless?
> 
> Great.



Get lucky and give him to me then lol


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2019)

John Wick said:


> So the single one I did enter was pointless?
> 
> Great.



Instead of looking at it as pointless look at it as, 'what can I buy with 13 Bad Luck Charms?'

The answer is: an Ancient Candle (13); Lucky (13); or both a Spring Shamrock (6) and a Famous Mushroom (6).


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2019)

I don't want the balloons though.
I wanted the potions so that's it.

So sorry for voicing my feelings about feeling left out.

I'll bottle my feelings up from now on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vrisnem said:


> Instead of looking at it as pointless look at it as, 'what can I buy with 13 Bad Luck Charms?'
> 
> The answer is: an Ancient Candle (13); Lucky (13); or both a Spring Shamrock (6) and a Famous Mushroom (6).



I have two Lucky's as you can see. I have ancient candles, and I got rid of my mushrooms and shamrocks recently, because I didn't want them anymore.

I can't get the potions and I'll just accept that.


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I don't want the balloons though.
> I wanted the potions so that's it.
> 
> So sorry for voicing my feelings about feeling left out.
> ...



You haven't seen the rest of the prizes on offer during this four-week event. Just wait until you see what is still to come.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> You haven't seen the rest of the prizes on offer during this four-week event. Just wait until you see what is still to come.



Will do, if there's an eligible event.
And if it's not Christmas collectibles.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 8, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> You haven't seen the rest of the prizes on offer during this four-week event. Just wait until you see what is still to come.



The fact that there will be 3 more entirely dofferent shops is so exciting!!!

not gonna lie, I'm almost supicious we're gonna have a glow wand themed shop 0.o


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm wonder if we are getting another Holiday Candy Cane this year. There are my favorite holiday themed collectibles tbh


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Will do, if there's an eligible event.



I will confirm now for you (and everyone else worried) that there are events planned in the next couple of weeks that do not require owning an _Animal Crossing_ game in order to participate. I won't get more specific, of course, because I'm already on the verge of getting myself in trouble with the _*(Wo)Men in Red*_! So this will be my last post on this matter.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 8, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> I will confirm now for you (and everyone else worried) that there are events planned in the next couple of weeks that do not require owning an _Animal Crossing_ game in order to participate. I won't get more specific, of course, because I'm already on the verge of getting myself in trouble with the _*(Wo)Men in Red*_! So this will be my last post on this matter.



*slips Vrisnem a ?20 note*
Plz lemme know if there’s gonna be any ACNL events from 28th-4th cry


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> not gonna lie, I'm almost supicious we're gonna have a glow wand themed shop 0.o



Please. :3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 8, 2019)

The winter solstice is on the 21/22 so pray to tbt gods for blue glow wand

- - - Post Merge - - -

U don’t wanna know the things I’ll do for blUE snoWFLake glow wand


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 8, 2019)

same! if I had a star glow wand and then got a blue glow wand, I'd go for a blue and yellow theme!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 8, 2019)

Oh no, Pietro is on the balloon. :0


----------



## seliph (Dec 8, 2019)

omg look at pietro.... babey time


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

Wanted to immortalize this happy friend.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 8, 2019)

hey it’s me, clown


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2019)

My least favorite villager.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 8, 2019)

Where is he going??


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Where is he going??



To clown prison, where IT belongs.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 8, 2019)

He floating away from this drAma relatable


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> He floating away from this drAma relatable



You had to ruin my happy place.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 8, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
don't float away! eat this tasty cake! quickly now~


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 8, 2019)

I love Pietro so so so so much. I won an auction for him way back when I was a little greenie and he's still in Skingrad to this day. Cutest clown sheep ever!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 8, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> Wanted to immortalize this happy friend.



This banner made me feel warm fuzzies for a villager I normally don't care for. What a cute happy guy


----------



## seliph (Dec 8, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> I love Pietro so so so so much. I won an auction for him way back when I was a little greenie and he's still in Skingrad to this day. Cutest clown sheep ever!



god what a throwback to when villagers would cost like a million igb


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2019)

I won't try to be happy or joke anymore.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 8, 2019)

Pierrot will attack you with a pencil

- - - Post Merge - - -

God damn it pietro

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can’t spell okay


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 8, 2019)

seliph said:


> god what a throwback to when villagers would cost like a million igb



Right?! Such fond memories of the Re-Tail method and endless ABD trips.


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 8, 2019)

Can’t wait for new horizons where we will all be paying obscene amounts of TBT for the new marshmallow deer villager : D


----------



## cornimer (Dec 8, 2019)

John Wick said:


> He moved in front of a bridge.
> 
> He's not nice. Not at all.
> 
> ...



It's fine if you don't like Pietro but replying negatively to everyone person that comments might make them feel like they aren't allowed to enjoy the banner, sure you didn't intend that but just be careful!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2019)

I'd never trade for a villager again.

Amiibo cards for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cornimer said:


> It's fine if you don't like Pietro but replying negatively to everyone person that comments might make them feel like they aren't allowed to enjoy the banner, sure you didn't intend that but just be careful!



What?
It was a joke, like everyone else is posting.
Mine was a happy post. Not negative at all. ,

So much for joining in and trying to have fun.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 8, 2019)

Spoiler











He?s watching


----------



## cornimer (Dec 8, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I'd never trade for a villager again.
> 
> Amiibo cards for me.
> 
> ...



My bad, I guess I misread the tone of your posts!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2019)

Pietro is alright.
I'm just afraid of clowns.

I'm like Sam Winchester.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 8, 2019)

I think we could all learn something from this, let’s all aspire to be Pietro who’s just floating around minding his own business.


----------



## duckykate (Dec 8, 2019)

pietro is the one villager I'm truly terrified of why did u do this to me


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 8, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> I love Pietro so so so so much. I won an auction for him way back when I was a little greenie and he's still in Skingrad to this day. Cutest clown sheep ever!



you play elder scrolls too!!!


----------



## Zura (Dec 9, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> I love Pietro so so so so much. I won an auction for him way back when I was a little greenie and he's still in Skingrad to this day. Cutest clown sheep ever!



Omg, I miss the days when we bet on things with in-game bells! I sucked at making money so I was always getting out bided


----------



## Holla (Dec 9, 2019)

I never got any of the balloon collectibles in the past, but I love the contrast on the red one!


----------



## Corrie (Dec 9, 2019)

I legit didn't notice the balloons got an art upgrade lolol. They look awesome!!


----------



## Valzed (Dec 9, 2019)

I don't know if this is been asked before so I'm sorry if it has. Is Jack's shop going to be open through the whole 4 events or will it shut down after this week? I'm just wondering how much time we have to decide if we want to get potions, etc. from his shop. Thank you!

Also.... No to Pietro. Just NO.


----------



## seliph (Dec 9, 2019)

Valzed said:


> I don't know if this is been asked before so I'm sorry if it has. Is Jack's shop going to be open through the whole 4 events or will it shut down after this week? I'm just wondering how much time we have to decide if we want to get potions, etc. from his shop. Thank you!
> 
> Also.... No to Pietro. Just NO.



seems like just this week based on this



Vrisnem said:


> The three Friday the 13th events are the only way to earn Bad Luck Charms. There are no further events planned that will offer this currency.



also yes pietro


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 9, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> you play elder scrolls too!!!



TES: Oblivion is my favorite game of all time.


----------



## Valzed (Dec 9, 2019)

seliph said:


> seems like just this week based on this
> 
> 
> 
> also yes pietro



Sometimes the event shop stays open for a period of time after the opportunity to earn the currency for the event has ended. I was wondering if that was going to be the case for these events.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 9, 2019)

I think they've said that weekly shops like the friday the thirteenth one will be open throughout the event


----------



## seliph (Dec 9, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Sometimes the event shop stays open for a period of time after the opportunity to earn the currency for the event has ended. I was wondering if that was going to be the case for these events.



ohhh lmao sorry about that i completely misread your post oopsie


----------



## Valzed (Dec 9, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> I think they've said that weekly shops like the friday the thirteenth one will be open throughout the event



Thank you! I hope so. Sometimes I can't decide what to buy right away.

- - - Post Merge - - -



seliph said:


> ohhh lmao sorry about that i completely misread your post oopsie



That's okay! I appreciate you trying to help. ^^


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes, all of the event shops will stay open during the entirety of the event, so don't feel pressured to buy anything right away! We'll make sure to keep them open long enough that everyone has a chance to spend their currencies.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2019)

Awesome! ^_^
I want my swamp potion.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 9, 2019)

oh my god, pietro's flying.
i love it.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 9, 2019)

All potions have 40 stock now
Oh no


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 9, 2019)

I really want to do these events, i'm too lazy to even begin.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 10, 2019)

I got a new avatar for this event
I can't help but feel like it's saying

"oh yeah"

in either a deep voice
or a nasal-y male fast talking cartoon voice (you know the one I'm thinking of)


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 10, 2019)

Luv the winter events!!!! Thx guys!!!


----------



## Valzed (Dec 10, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Yes, all of the event shops will stay open during the entirety of the event, so don't feel pressured to buy anything right away! We'll make sure to keep them open long enough that everyone has a chance to spend their currencies.



Thank you so much for clarifying this for us!


----------



## Nougat (Dec 11, 2019)

Not sure if this has been asked before, so sorry if it has, but when will the charms be distributed? thank you!


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 13, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Not sure if this has been asked before, so sorry if it has, but when will the charms be distributed? thank you!



That's what I would like to know too (because of timezone difference)


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 13, 2019)

The first batch for two of the events just went out, so if you want a Friday the 13th date on your new collectible, now's your chance!


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 13, 2019)

May I ask why I only got 13 charms? I took part in two events out of the three, was there an event which didn't counted? 

I also got only one token, just saw it now.


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 13, 2019)

Loupinotte said:


> May I ask why I only got 13 charms? I took part in two events out of the three, was there an event which didn't counted?
> 
> I also got only one token, just saw it now.



Bad luck charms/tokens for the last event has not been distributed yet! We will distribute those shortly, as well as any last minute entries on the two events that were distributed so far (Feng Shui and Pitfall challenge).


----------



## You got mail! (Dec 13, 2019)

I participated in all 3 activities but I only have 13 charms?


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 13, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> Bad luck charms/tokens for the last event has not been distributed yet! We will distribute those shortly, as well as any last minute entries on the two events that were distributed so far (Feng Shui and Pitfall challenge).



Oh, okay, so the Survival Kit charms/token are missing. That explains it. Will the Kit charms also distributed today? I don't wanna miss the chance of picking up one of the potions.


----------



## Shinigamii (Dec 13, 2019)

You got mail! said:


> I participated in all 3 activities but I only have 13 charms?



Thats why they are bad luck charms xp jk lol cx


----------



## seliph (Dec 13, 2019)

yay blood potion hype


----------



## cornimer (Dec 13, 2019)

Hello sweet little Kracko's eye I will cherish you forever


----------



## Hat' (Dec 13, 2019)

god dat bloodshot potion hehe


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 13, 2019)

Question: Will the charms distributed separately to each user or in a whole bunch at once? (Just curious)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 13, 2019)

Bloodshot Potion!!!  I thought for sure they'd be sold out by the time I saw the currency was distributed, but luckily that wasn't the case.


----------



## Zura (Dec 13, 2019)

Yeah I can't believe they were just sitting at 40 in stock. Like don't mind if I do


----------



## Heyden (Dec 13, 2019)

Why does no one want swamp, it’s beautiful.


----------



## Zura (Dec 13, 2019)

Because I'm color deficient with red and green


----------



## seliph (Dec 13, 2019)

birthday tickets huh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 13, 2019)

New collectibles make me more excited than getting real life things I swear.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> The first batch for two of the events just went out, so if you want a Friday the 13th date on your new collectible, now's your chance!



Thank god I have a lunch break! lol Just snapped up a red potion!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 13, 2019)

seliph said:


> birthday tickets huh



Trundle's birthday is now a forum-wide holiday


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> The first batch for two of the events just went out, so if you want a Friday the 13th date on your new collectible, now's your chance!



you're a day late for me *cries in timezones* xD

Thanks for letting us know though


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 13, 2019)

Welp, looks like I have bad luck today to not crab a potion. Friday the 13th hits me after all :')


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> Bad luck charms/tokens for the last event has not been distributed yet! We will distribute those shortly, as well as any last minute entries on the two events that were distributed so far (Feng Shui and Pitfall challenge).



Oh awesome as I did two out of three. 

I hope I get my second lot. ^_^


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 13, 2019)

I feel like this has been asked before, but when you say the event shop will be open for the entirety of the event, does it mean it?ll be open for its week only or is it open until all the weekly events are done?


----------



## seliph (Dec 13, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> I feel like this has been asked before, but when you say the event shop will be open for the entirety of the event, does it mean it’ll be open for its week only or is it open until all the weekly events are done?



boop



Oblivia said:


> Yes, all of the event shops will stay open during the entirety of the event, so don't feel pressured to buy anything right away! We'll make sure to keep them open long enough that everyone has a chance to spend their currencies.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 13, 2019)

The shop will be open until the conclusion of the entire event, so yes, all weekly shops will stay open until the conclusion of the New Year's week. Hope that clears up any confusion!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 13, 2019)

Every time I look at my bloodshot potion I love it more, I did not expect to become this attached! Both of these potions are incredibly amazingly designed. Loving this event so far and can't wait to see what else is in store


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm just hoping the potions don't run out before I get 13 more Bad Luck Charms. :]


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 13, 2019)

Heyden said:


> Why does no one want swamp, it?s beautiful.



I grabbed a Swamp Potion and I love it! It looks so nice next to the Purple Bat Potion in your lineup. At this rate, the Swamp Potions will be really rare.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2019)

I want a swamp potion, I'm just waiting for the last lot of bad luck tokens.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I want a swamp potion, I'm just waiting for the last lot of bad luck tokens.



We can wait together, assuming I didn't get it now.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2019)

It's saturday the 14th afternoon here.

Weird the time zones.

Your today is my yesterday, and my today is your tomorrow.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 13, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> The shop will be open until the conclusion of the entire event, so yes, all weekly shops will stay open until the conclusion of the New Year's week. Hope that clears up any confusion!



Thanks, Oblivia!
Holding back on buying a swamp potion since I want to get a good lineup. Might buy shamrocks first and wait for the last batch of bad luck charms


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 13, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> I grabbed a Swamp Potion and I love it! It looks so nice next to the Purple Bat Potion in your lineup. At this rate, the Swamp Potions will be really rare.



Hey, I want Swamp

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait that's for Hayden. I got confused


----------



## hestu (Dec 13, 2019)

someone give me ur swamp potion 

and by give I mean sell pls and ty

(ty for the event btw staff I love the potions and new balloons!!!!)


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 13, 2019)

I wish I can buy them now, does anyone know when the next batch of Charms get distributed?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2019)

The next batch of tokens and charms has been sent out!


----------



## LilD (Dec 14, 2019)

Nice! Wanted that timestamp,  thanks


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 14, 2019)

Epic thanks boss


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 14, 2019)

Got my tokens and charms! Thanks!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 14, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> Got my tokens and charms! Thanks!



Ditto!
Got my swamp potion. ^_^


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Nice! I'm silently waiting for 11:11 on Friday the 13th to get the potion. :]


----------



## Nougat (Dec 14, 2019)

cornimer said:


> Every time I look at my bloodshot potion I love it more, I did not expect to become this attached! Both of these potions are incredibly amazingly designed. Loving this event so far and can't wait to see what else is in store



Your lineup looks really good, Vanessa!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Got it just before it sold out. Yikes on my part.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 14, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Your lineup looks really good, Vanessa!



Thank you Nougat  <3 can't wait to get a red balloon to match this guy!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 14, 2019)

Can’t believe tbt is going through puberty


----------



## hestu (Dec 14, 2019)

more shamrocks in shop pls ;(


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2019)

I missed out on getting a Friday the 13th potion  I should have been more adamant on my submissions.

But I did get it nonetheless! Hopefully I'll get the swamp potion as well, which would go amazingly in my Vac?o lineup.

Thanks to the staff member for distributing the Bad Luck Tokens, I am loving my Bloodshot Potion


----------



## Zura (Dec 14, 2019)

Was there a Friday the 13th video or gif somewhere?


----------



## Justin (Dec 14, 2019)

Just an hour and a half left to enter the Friday the 13th week events!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Justin said:


> Just an hour and a half left to enter the Friday the 13th week events!



When is the next event?

- - - Post Merge - - -

What's with the feathers?


----------



## seliph (Dec 14, 2019)

justin did you make an oopsie


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm confused. :/


----------



## seliph (Dec 14, 2019)

ok judging by the fact that it's gone i'm gonna say yes and discard it LOL

unless it wasn't an oopsie.... oh no


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 14, 2019)

thanks for the free temporary hot feather, yo


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 14, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> thanks for the free temporary hot feather, yo



I didn't get a Friday potion because of you since I want to blame someone that isn't me so I'm blaming you for it. I will forever not like you.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm just thinking about events about the 2nd week. :/


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 14, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> I didn't get a Friday potion because of you since I want to blame someone that isn't me so I'm blaming you for it. I will forever not like you.



cool story bro


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 14, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> cool story bro



Thanks, I made it blindfolded using my feet.


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 14, 2019)

When will the new event go live?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 14, 2019)

soon™


----------



## John Wick (Dec 14, 2019)

Justin said:


> Just an hour and a half left to enter the Friday the 13th week events!



I thought those were the ones we just did. LOL


----------



## Justin (Dec 14, 2019)

*December 14th - December 21st*​
This Thursday is TBT's 15th birthday, which is why we're celebrating the site's birthday this week! We have a few different fun events for you including some that are centered around community collaboration!

*Events*

*Community Time Capsule*

*Collectibles Scavenger Hunt!*

*Make A Collectible Wish!*​
*Prizes*

For TBT's Birthday, the events will earn you *Birthday Tickets* which you can spend on prizes in *TBT Birthday Shop*. This shop is stocked with birthday celebration and TBT Fair related items, including two new balloon collectibles! Light blue and orange!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 14, 2019)

BRO NEW BALLOONS IM SOBBING


----------



## Heyden (Dec 14, 2019)

Orange balloon looks mad as


----------



## Nougat (Dec 14, 2019)

I SEE A BUNNY BALLOON IN THE HEADER!


----------



## Holla (Dec 14, 2019)

Anyone else still waiting to get the rest of their Friday the 13th tokens? So far I have only received the ones for one event and I completed all 3 yesterday before the deadline.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 14, 2019)

that tasty cake should really just be a stale cake, tbh

but otherwise, yay, more balloons

also, goddammit, more balloons


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh no :0 I'm still not ready


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 14, 2019)

Holla said:


> Anyone else still waiting to get the rest of their Friday the 13th tokens? So far I have only received the ones for one event and I completed all 3 yesterday before the deadline.



I'm still waiting for my pitfall ones, but I was pretty late in sending that in, so

hopefully later today


----------



## Justin (Dec 14, 2019)

Holla said:


> Anyone else still waiting to get the rest of their Friday the 13th tokens? So far I have only received the ones for one event and I completed all 3 yesterday before the deadline.





LambdaDelta said:


> I'm still waiting for my pitfall ones, but I was pretty late in sending that in, so
> 
> hopefully later today



I can see that you're both on the pending lists to be sent out soon, likely late tonight!


----------



## hestu (Dec 14, 2019)

ok but will shamrocks be restocked tho


----------



## Hat' (Dec 14, 2019)

yooo that brithday event is so cool!!!! i love the little events and the new balloons are so pretty omg ????
we'll have to congratulate the staff a lot for these four weeks omg!!!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 14, 2019)

how long until i get the other tokens?

nvm saw above post


----------



## John Wick (Dec 14, 2019)

This is truly wicked! ^_^


----------



## Chicha (Dec 14, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaa orange balloon!!!!

finally, another yellow/orange collectible!!

thank you!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm not good enough for these new events, but I really want that Orange Balloon. Orange is my fave color.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 14, 2019)

btw, I doubt you'd bother, but could I suggest maybe further lightening up the light blue balloon?

I know it's different, but I feel it still looks to similar to the blue balloon currently


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh, Uhh...

I.. Kinda stopped caring about collectible lineups. (Don't kill me about this plz)

Ooh. I get what you mean. Nah, I still want the Orange Balloon.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday to The Bell Tree! I'm excited about these new events!


----------



## seliph (Dec 14, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> btw, I doubt you'd bother, but could I suggest maybe further lightening up the light blue balloon?
> 
> I know it's different, but I feel it still looks to similar to the blue balloon currently



i think its the perfect shade of blue tbh, any lighter it'd blend with the sky


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 14, 2019)

seliph said:


> i think its the perfect shade of blue tbh, any lighter it'd blend with the sky



not if you make it lighter than the sky

alternatively, darken the regular blue balloon


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I think maybe a bit lighter? Just a tiny bit.


----------



## seliph (Dec 14, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> alternatively, darken the regular blue balloon



i'm ok with this

(tho tbh i'm not after og blue balloons so)


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2019)

Yeah I keep tryin to compare the 2 blue balloons and they look very similar in colour, which makes me not want to get 2 blue balloons. The light one is pretty on it's own don't get me wrong, and I do like the new way the balloons look, but comparing the 2 by flipping shop pages, they look very close.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

This convinced me, I'm just gonna get a cool feather instead. :/


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm starting to get really anxious on when the remaining tokens will be distributed (I should still get 26 Friday 13th tokens), I missed out on the red potion and there are only 14 green ones left. D:


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Justin said:


> I can see that you're both on the pending lists to be sent out soon, likely late tonight!



Hopefully tonight for some people. :/


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2019)

Flyffel said:


> I'm starting to get really anxious on when the remaining tokens will be distributed (I should still get 26 Friday 13th tokens), I missed out on the red potion and there are only 14 green ones left. D:



Don't worry I'm in the same boat with you. I'm waiting for some to get their tokens to buy a swamp potion that I'm paying tbt for, plus I'm waiting for my own remaining 13 tokens to buy, somethin. I'm not sure what.


----------



## seliph (Dec 14, 2019)

if you put the 2 balloons next to each other the difference is more apparent, i just hope they don?t change light blue balloon it?s like my favourite shade of blue ;u;

also sidenote, i hope this is taken as a suggestion or constructive criticism rather than complaining (especially since i got what i wanted as early as possible) but i feel like activity currency should all be handed out at once or at least as close together as possible, even if that means we have to wait another day. there were only 13/40 bloodshot potions left when the survival kit charms were handed out so it was a little unfair to people who only completed 2 activities with that as one of the two. this isn?t meant to knock anyone distributing as i realize irl gets in the way and has by far higher priority, but i feel it?d be more fair to hand every activity out at the same time. perhaps one batch for every activity goes out in the middle of the event?s entirety (in this context, the week?s entirety) and another at the very end, or even the day after.


----------



## Zura (Dec 14, 2019)

Any chance of animal shapped ballons like the one is the banner?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

I have a possible chance at 45 as the max! That means one main collectible (feathers and balloons) along with a flower, chocolate cake, an Isabelle or 5 cakes. :0

I don't know :[

Also, possibly, please a bunny shaped balloon.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 14, 2019)

Who decided it would be a good idea to put tasty cakes in the store instead of stale cakes for the anniversary


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 14, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Who decided it would be a good idea to put tasty cakes in the store instead of stale cakes for the anniversary



i 1000% agree staff ploz change :>>


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 14, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Who decided it would be a good idea to put tasty cakes in the store instead of stale cakes for the anniversary



yeah, I'm sorry, but this is legit wtf

especially since tasty cakes are still in the main shop as well

if not stale, should've been like a birthday cake collectible or something to fit in with the 15th anniversary celebration theme this week


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2019)

I entered the pitfall activity two hours before it ended but I haven't gotten the reward for it? I'm not rushing the staff, I'm just making sure that I'm supposed to get it cause I'm pretty sure I am


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Me too, I haven't gotten it yet. :/

It's fine though, I'm not gonna do much with those last ones.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2019)

Another batch of currency for the Friday the 13th events has been sent out!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I entered the pitfall activity two hours before it ended but I haven't gotten the reward for it? I'm not rushing the staff, I'm just making sure that I'm supposed to get it cause I'm pretty sure I am



Yeah there are still quite a bit of people waiting to get tokens (I'm in the same place as you, waiting to get tokens as are others). One staff said they should be out later tonight. I don't think they are out yet, and it's almost 11pm EST here.

I think it's alot of work on the staff to 1 go throu entires for the bad luck event
2 distribute tokens
3 manage a whole new week of events
And 4 answer questions about the new event. Like, they have alot on their plates rn.

I'm not tryin to bash anyone, I'm just taking note that managing 2 weeks of events, even if one event is closed rn, sounds like alot to do.

Edit: got ninja'd.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 14, 2019)

Yay, I can finally get the ancient candle.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2019)

I think I'll wait for a restock if there will be one for shamrocks. The shop will remain open all during the event. I already have a candle and lucky.


----------



## roseflower (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi, would it be possible to restock the Bloodshot Potion please? Sadly it's sold out, when I finally got my tokens.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you so much for the restock!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2019)

Famous mushes sold out already wow.

Did I miss a restock of Spring Shamrocks?


----------



## Zura (Dec 15, 2019)

Ngl this year has been the year of collectibles. Most have been really good and it's great to see you guys are improving


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2019)

I hope the shamrocks are restocked soon :>


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 15, 2019)

yeah, I already have like 7 ancient candles, so I'm just now waiting to see if shamrocks get restocked


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 15, 2019)

thanks for the shamrocks restock


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 15, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> thanks for the shamrocks restock



I regret not getting the shamrocks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also your fault.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 15, 2019)

Uh, is anyone else having trouble with the shop? I just went to purchase 2 shamrocks, went to my cart, noticed they weren't there but it still said to confirm my purchase. I confirmed and went back to the shop, still have my 13 charms. I refreshed the page already. They aren't active.

Nvm I figured it out. There was only one left in stock, yet it still let me act like I wanted to buy 2. I bought one and it went throu. Weird how it would let me select it twice if there was only one in stock.

Anyway clovers are out of stock. Again. People sure do need them some luck.


----------



## Dacroze (Dec 15, 2019)

I just wanted to say I really enjoyed the first event and I'm looking forward to the next events. Now that I should have a bit of time again over christmas I can participate a bit earlier and not just on the last day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2019)

I keep missing shamrock restock lmaooo


I really don't want my bad luck charms to go to waste, pls staff send more shamrocks :,)


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 15, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I keep missing shamrock restock lmaooo
> 
> 
> I really don't want my bad luck charms to go to waste, pls staff send more shamrocks :,)



Same, just bought the last one this morning. People sure do like shamrocks.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

It's weird I want to buy shamrocks to sell to other people. 

Please restock. ;w;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2019)

I want to buy at least one shamrock so I can make a lineup with my spring sakuras ;;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 15, 2019)

fun fact: did you know there's 15 red balloon presents on the banner?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 15, 2019)

By the way, is there just a banner for every week?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2019)

Will the shamrocks be restocked?

If not I'll just have to hope and pray that someone will sell me one lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you staff for the restock!!! 

Now I can't wait to get some balloons

- - - Post Merge - - -

Although now I have one charm left lol

Are we able to turn our currency into bells?


----------



## seliph (Dec 17, 2019)

are we allowed to ask if there'll be more in-game events? im gone for 2 weeks idk if i should bother bringing my ds LOL


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Thank you staff for the restock!!!
> 
> Now I can't wait to get some balloons
> 
> ...



So I did miss a restock of clovers, damn that's what I've been saving my last 7 charms for.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

I feel like this is asked 7 million times but...
When do the tokens come out and when the shamrocks are restocked?

Yep, looking back, it is asked way too many times.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 17, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I feel like this is asked 7 million times but...
> When do the tokens come out and when the shamrocks are restocked?
> 
> Yep, looking back, it is asked way too many times.



I was about to ask that too. I want a light blue balloon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I feel like this is asked 7 million times but...
> When do the tokens come out and when the shamrocks are restocked?


They've been doing very sparse restock of the shamrocks without telling anyone. Just keep checking the shop, if I happen to see them I'll send you a VM.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2019)

I hope I’m awake when tickets are distributed. I don’t want to miss catching a balloon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

THERE'S SO MANY PRESENTS ON THE BANNER NOW OMG

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, it's TBT'S 15th birthday. Happy bday forum!!!



Pls staff let us know when tickets will be distributed so we all have an equal chance to get a balloon!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

Yay! I really want to count the presents but it's 10pm and I kinda don't want to.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 19, 2019)

I counted 42 balloons in the banner! (This is strictly balloons, and not presents where the attached balloon isn't visible)


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 19, 2019)

LOL I din't even notice all the balloons and presents until now xD There are way more than in the beginning. Also hope to grab the collectible I wsnt but I am not worried at all. Seems like there is enough in stock ^^


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 19, 2019)

balloon prices just went up *-*

- - - Post Merge - - -

tho cake prices went down


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> balloon prices just went up *-*
> tho cake prices went down



Good eye! Tasty discounted to 15 and rised B/G to 11, R to 13.
Isabelle's stock may have changed from unlimited to 30 too, not sure.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> Good eye! Tasty discounted to 15 and rised B/G to 11, R to 13.
> Isabelle's stock may have changed from unlimited to 30 too, not sure.



I checked Isabelle's stock a few days ago and it wasn't unlimited. I'm not sure what it was but it def wasn't unlimited.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's interesting that they finally decided to reduce the price of the tasty cake. I like that they replaced the tasty cake with the regular cake in the Birthday Shop as well. Putting the tasty cake in there at all was a weird idea lol

Also did anyone else notice that the yellow and green houses were temporarily missing from the regular shop? They're back now but for a day or so they were gone.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I checked Isabelle's stock a few days ago and it wasn't unlimited. I'm not sure what it was but it def wasn't unlimited.


Thank you for letting me know! I had trouble seeing the real bottom of her info card on my settings, so I must of assumed the bottom I was seeing was her stock.


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 19, 2019)

The normal cake looks good. I think I will get me one  13 balloon tokens we will get 7 more events. Can't wait!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Still waiting for those birthday tokens.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks for putting stale cake in was about to throw hands at who decided tasty cake was good LOL
THANKS


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Thanks for putting stale cake in was about to throw hands at who decided tasty cake was good LOL
> THANKS



Agree, old cake is way better. What is this remake craze lol.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 20, 2019)

Oops I didn’t realise that came off as I hated the tasty cake-
I don’t hate it I just didn’t see why 3 tokens for special event!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Oops I didn’t realise that came off as I hated the tasty cake-
> I don’t hate it I just didn’t see why 3 tokens for special event!!!



I would assume as some kind of old thing coming back for a birthday since it's been part of tbt for some time.


and yeah i don't hate the new one either i just prefer old mute art


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 20, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I would assume as some kind of old thing coming back for a birthday since it's been part of tbt for some time.
> 
> 
> and yeah i don't hate the new one either i just prefer old mute art


rIGHt that’s why I said I wanted stale cake. Tasty cake was already in the shop so it wasn’t a very big opportunity for a new collectible! Like stale cake since it’s retired.


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 20, 2019)

When will the first batch of Birthday tokens be sent?


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm pretty there will be no restocks on the jack shop anymore. Also, still wondering when birthday tokens be distributed.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 20, 2019)

The events haven't even closed yet, the close later tonight.

I feel *hope* there will be one last restock in Jack's shop once all the events are done.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 20, 2019)

The first batch of birthday tickets will be posted tomorrow (Saturday) at noon EST. By the way, we are not planning to restock the feathers beyond the initial 10 each.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 20, 2019)

1. Yay, when I wake up!

2. Yep, get the cool feather soon.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 21, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> The first batch of birthday tickets will be posted tomorrow (Saturday) at noon EST. By the way, we are not planning to restock the feathers beyond the initial 10 each.



May I ask what you mean by noon EST (for the European folks)? 4-5 PM EST or...?


----------



## Nougat (Dec 21, 2019)

Pearley said:


> May I ask what you mean by noon EST (for the European folks)? 4-5 PM EST or...?



Hi Pearly! Noon means midday, so that should be 12PM EST


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 21, 2019)

Pearley said:


> May I ask what you mean by noon EST (for the European folks)? 4-5 PM EST or...?



I’m British (GMT) and it’s 5pm my time


----------



## cornimer (Dec 21, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> By the way, we are not planning to restock the feathers beyond the initial 10 each.



*starts to sweat*


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 21, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> The first batch of birthday tickets will be posted tomorrow (Saturday) at noon EST. By the way, we are not planning to restock the feathers beyond the initial 10 each.



people the moment birthday tickets are distributed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> people the moment birthday tickets are distributed



Just like at Halloween with the Strange Dolls lmao.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2019)

I’m getting ready to catch the balloons.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> The first batch of birthday tickets will be posted tomorrow (Saturday) at noon EST. By the way, we are not planning to restock the feathers beyond the initial 10 each.



Oh shoot I better get my quick fingers ready. I would normally use my desktop but I don't have an ethernet cable. I mean the light blue balloon has 40 stock so I think I'm safe.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm not after the feathers obviously. I think I'm also safe. New currency btw


----------



## Shinigamii (Dec 21, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> people the moment birthday tickets are distributed



Lol yeah haha :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

This is pretty much like the staff releasing a bunch of balloons into the air and we gotta hurry up and grab them before they float away lmao


Also kinda disappointed that my phone refreshes web pages faster than my laptop lol (though I gotta say this computer is kinda old).


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 21, 2019)

They will be delayed by 30 minutes or so, so check back at 12:30 PM EST!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 21, 2019)

though the feathers won't be restocked, will the balloons be restocked in case they're gone quickly?


----------



## Zura (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm confused, when they say first batch, do they mean all tickets or some?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm busy 12:30 why?!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 21, 2019)

I’m probably busy too :///


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> They will be delayed by 30 minutes or so, so check back at 12:30 PM EST!



well poopoo 


I like how for a brief period right around 12pm the shop was just breaking down lol


----------



## cornimer (Dec 21, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> They will be delayed by 30 minutes or so, so check back at 12:30 PM EST!



*sweats in _need to leave for work_*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2019)

Zura said:


> I'm confused, when they say first batch, do they mean all tickets or some?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I'm busy 12:30 why?!



I think for some events.

I’m hoping that I can get at least 30 tickets by the time, because I wanted that light blue balloon badly.


----------



## Zura (Dec 21, 2019)

I hope not because I'm out doing deliveries


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

Zura said:


> I'm confused, when they say first batch, do they mean all tickets or some?



It's very likely that they mean they're going to distribute tickets that are due this far. The "second batch" will be distributed for tickets that ate earned by entering contests after the first batch has been sent out.


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 21, 2019)

I still don't know which collectible I want ^^* dang


----------



## mogyay (Dec 21, 2019)

yay, i'm happy!


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh for real I only got 15 tickets. Bye bye feather xD


----------



## Rio_ (Dec 21, 2019)

I got the ones I wanted yayyayyay!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

I got a balloon, thank you staff!!! ♡


----------



## Holla (Dec 21, 2019)

Managed to snag my goals of a Hot Feather and Chocolate Cake. Woo! Good luck everyone else!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 21, 2019)

Got the orange balloon XDD and my cakes


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 21, 2019)

I did all 3 challanges so I don't understand why I only got 15 :/


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Got exactly what I wanted. Nice.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2019)

Got my Orange Balloon!  I also got a Cake and an Isabelle.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2019)

I got the light blue balloon. It’s cute, like my pillows.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 21, 2019)

Yay got what I needed just in time


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 21, 2019)

Someone knows where I can write about this issue? I am really sad. I participated within the first day on every challange  I also can't get the red balloon like this


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 21, 2019)

Yay got my hot Feather!


----------



## Nougat (Dec 21, 2019)

Yay, got what I needed!


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 21, 2019)

Yay got my hot Feather! Wow only one left


----------



## Dacroze (Dec 21, 2019)

Forgot about the restock and then saw Jeremy's message about the delay in this thread which made me quickly check the store. Luckily I still got one Hot Feather. Now I can't decide on wether to get a Blue Hybrid Rose or a Chocolate Cake with the rest of the tokens.


----------



## Zura (Dec 21, 2019)

Ok I got one phew. If you're gonna set times you should stick to them. Some of us are really busy


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2019)

Zura said:


> Some of us are really busy



Im sure that extends to Jeremy as well.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 21, 2019)

Mokuren said:


> Someone knows where I can write about this issue? I am really sad. I participated within the first day on every challange  I also can't get the red balloon like this



Did you do the scavenger hunt?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got really car sick on my phone driving home for this LOL


----------



## Holla (Dec 21, 2019)

Mokuren said:


> I did all 3 challanges so I don't understand why I only got 15 :/



Pretty sure there were 4 events.

1. Scavenger Hunt
2. Collectible Wish
3. Survey
4. Dear Future Self

Plus you had to find 5 things to get the full rewards for the scavenger hunt


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Honestly surprised I got tokens for everything. I thought I would get something wrong, but I apparently didn't. Now I have to get ready for the holiday events.


----------



## Dacroze (Dec 21, 2019)

Mokuren said:


> I did all 3 challanges so I don't understand why I only got 15 :/



You might also want to check the thread where you submitted your items from the scavenger hunt because you might have a reply there saying that some pictures did not qualify.


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 21, 2019)

Holla said:


> Pretty sure there were 4 events.
> 
> 1. Scavenger Hunt
> 2. Collectible Wish
> ...



I did all 4 I am sure ^^ also all 5 pics where accepted and I made a collectible  It was also said that they got accepted!

I just checked back all of my entries... everything is there and I did the survey for sure too.


----------



## Nougat (Dec 21, 2019)

Mokuren said:


> I did all 4 I am sure ^^ also all 5 pics where accepted and I made a collectible



Aw I'm sure you'll be able to get a balloon still when you get the others! There are plenty left in stock.


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 21, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Aw I'm sure you'll be able to get a balloon still when you get the others! There are plenty left in stock.



I wanted a feather sadly. I am not so interested in the balloons xD


----------



## Nougat (Dec 21, 2019)

Mokuren said:


> I wanted a feather sadly. I am not so interested in the balloons xD



Oh no  Had I known sooner I'd have gotten you a feather so you were sure to have one! I hope it's the cool feather you want?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

Mokuren said:


> I did all 4 I am sure ^^ also all 5 pics where accepted and I made a collectible  It was also said that they got accepted!
> 
> I just checked back all of my entries... everything is there and I did the survey for sure too.



I also checked all your visible entries and it looks like everything is there. You need to make a thread in the Contact the Staff board and let them know what's going on. Hopefully you get it figured out.


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 21, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Oh no  Had I known sooner I'd have gotten you a feather so you were sure to have one! I hope it's the cool feather you want?



That's really nice but it's not so dramatic. Guess I will get a balloon instead. And yes I wanted cool feather


----------



## Nougat (Dec 21, 2019)

Mokuren said:


> That's really nice but it's not so dramatic. Guess I will get a balloon instead. And yes I wanted cool feather



There's still six of those, so it should be fine! Of course it's nothing dramatic, I just felt bad that you possibly wouldn't be able to get what you wanted. Good luck!


----------



## Zura (Dec 21, 2019)

Zane said:


> Im sure that extends to Jeremy as well.



I totally understand that but Jeremy is the one setting the time so we're on their time. That means we all have to work our time around when they're free. If that wasn't a good time then they should've either rescheduled or had someone else hand out tickets. When I'm out doing deliveries and I specify I'm going to be there at a specific time, I don't show up 5-10mins late telling them I was busy. 

Just little stressed since I'm at work and I wanted that balloons


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 21, 2019)

Jeremy plz help me with my thread in contact the staff I’m gonna cry


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 21, 2019)

thank god the stale cakes are cheap


----------



## Jacob (Dec 21, 2019)

Thank you staff!!


----------



## Zura (Dec 21, 2019)

I also just wanna say thanks for setting up the whole birthday event


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes staff, it's been very fun so far! Can't wait to see what the Christmas events have in store for us!


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 21, 2019)

Thank you, was a very fun event


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2019)

I didn’t participate in the collectibles scavenger hunt (mainly because I don’t think I have five of the items needed LOL), but I did participate in the others and managed to snag a blue hybrid rose and some stale cakes.  Thank you staff!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

I just noticed today that the balloon collectibles don't have a description on them 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Specifically the light blue and orange balloons. The red, green and blue ones do have descriptions.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 21, 2019)

I don't know if there was mention of this, but will there be restocks for smaller collectibles like spring shamrocks and famous mushrooms?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 21, 2019)

it's bluetiful, thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

edit: I can't seem to turn my other cakes on

- - - Post Merge - - -

edit2: ok, fixed


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Any info when the Christmas events start?


----------



## John Wick (Dec 21, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> Any info when the Christmas events start?



Aye. Looking forward to that!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 21, 2019)

Well, Jingle's shop is open. :0


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 21, 2019)

Christmas and Holiday week has started!

Also please take a minute to read this announcement about receiving event prizes from other accounts:



> As there has been an influx of new accounts being made during this event, we want to remind everyone that alternate accounts are not allowed on the forum and only one account may be used per person. Further, and more importantly for some, accounts used solely to benefit another account will be treated the same as an alternate account. This means that if a sibling, friend, etc. joined the forum and plans to send all of their currency and/or collectibles to you, it'll be treated and handled the same as if it was another account made by you. Thank you for your understanding!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 21, 2019)

oh


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm probably going to pass on the snowy pal event. Other than that, I don't know anything about the door minigame thing that's starting tonight. Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## Laconic (Dec 21, 2019)

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but where did the 7th balloon token come from?  I did every event so far and only have 6.

Edit: literally just went back through it and saw it was given away LOL nvm !!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but where did the 7th balloon token come from?  I did every event so far and only have 6.
> 
> Edit: literally just went back through it and saw it was given away LOL nvm !!



Took less than 2 minutes


----------



## Zura (Dec 21, 2019)

I don't know where to post this but I didnt recieve any shoebox birthday tickets. Can I get those please?


----------



## will. (Dec 21, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> I'm probably going to pass on the snowy pal event. Other than that, I don't know anything about the door minigame thing that's starting tonight. Can someone explain it to me?



its an advent calendar. tonight, visit the link when it's up and then open up the door. claim the prize, and wait til tomorrow!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 22, 2019)

The last batch of birthday tickets has been distributed. Also, the advent calendar is now officially open!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks staff for distributing the birthday tickets! My new very pretty light blue balloon collectable will fit wonderfully in my Luminosa lineup


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2019)

Why does the new shop tell you the latest customer lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 22, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Why does the new shop tell you the latest customer lmao



do you not like the fame?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2019)

Can’t say I am a big fan!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im so nervous about next weeks event.
I might just bring my animal crossing and DS just in case. Terrible timing for it to be the 28th-4th cause that’s exactly how long I’m gonna be gone lol


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 22, 2019)

I have a question, how come I have 6 balloon tokens while some people have 7, even though I have participated in every event and received all of the other currency? (bad luck charms, birthday tickets)


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 22, 2019)

Flyffel said:


> I have a question, how come I have 6 balloon tokens while some people have 7, even though I have participated in every event and received all of the other currency? (bad luck charms, birthday tickets)



I just checked for you. You have received all your balloon tokens for the events you participated in. There was a free balloon token given out on the 15th birthday post though. Maybe it's that one that you missed? Here's the redemption link.


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 22, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> I just checked for you. You have received all your balloon tokens for the events you participated in. There was a free balloon token given out on the 15th birthday post though. Maybe it's that one that you missed? Here's the redemption link.


Yes, seems like I missed the link! Thank you for checking too!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 23, 2019)

Anyone else feel like the Birthday Wish thingy allows you to get any collectable of your choice from Laudine's list in her thread? Like, surprise your wish came true!

Then again I could be way off the mark. Anyone got any thoughts as to what it could be?


----------



## John Wick (Dec 23, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Anyone else feel like the Birthday Wish thingy allows you to get any collectable of your choice from Laudine's list in her thread? Like, surprise your wish came true!
> 
> Then again I could be way off the mark. Anyone got any thoughts as to what it could be?



I would bet my money it's Pietro.
Already chosen.

Alas.. it won't be Wolfgang, because folks would say he looks like Lobo. ^_^


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 23, 2019)

Didn't see the advent link. Should look when I'm awake. Found it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 23, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Anyone else feel like the Birthday Wish thingy allows you to get any collectable of your choice from Laudine's list in her thread? Like, surprise your wish came true!
> 
> Then again I could be way off the mark. Anyone got any thoughts as to what it could be?



it's just whatever the winning collectible for the "create a collectible" event is. everything else mentioned there is just flavor text that serves no real purpose


----------



## Nougat (Dec 23, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Anyone else feel like the Birthday Wish thingy allows you to get any collectable of your choice from Laudine's list in her thread? Like, surprise your wish came true!
> 
> Then again I could be way off the mark. Anyone got any thoughts as to what it could be?



Do you mean in the questionnaire we had to fill in?
I filled in Galaxy Egg (since I believe the question was which collectible we'd want to have the most) so that would be awesome! I have low hopes for that though, but it would be really awesome. Ahh now I have one more thing to wish for this event week


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 24, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> it's just whatever the winning collectible for the "create a collectible" event is. everything else mentioned there is just flavor text that serves no real purpose



Oh I was under the impression that it would be for tbt and a regular item on the shop for a time being, since it was said that 'everyone would have a chance to get it...assuming you have enough for it'. 50 tinsel is all we get for this part of the event, so it's either the Yule Log or Birthday Wish collectable.

Edit: rip now I feel kinda stupid I never read the shop description.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2019)

What time is the collectible gonna be revealed?


----------



## Nougat (Dec 25, 2019)

I’m so curious as well!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2019)

I wonder when the new collectible will be unveiled?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2019)

New collectibles look fun hH


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 25, 2019)

I love these, and hate how there's now 3 new collectibles to choose between


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 25, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I love these, and hate how there's now 3 new collectibles to choose between



Yes, I'm in the same situation.  I have no idea which one to choose now.  They're all so good!


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 26, 2019)

Whhhhyyy do some people have 8 tokens already, were tokens for the snowman challenge distributed already or what? I'm just scared that I missed something again lol, don't wanna miss out on the Red Balloon!
(I did grab the tokens from the birthday thread and calendar btw.)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 26, 2019)

Flyffel said:


> Whhhhyyy do some people have 8 tokens already, were tokens for the snowman challenge distributed already or what? I'm just scared that I missed something again lol, don't wanna miss out on the Red Balloon!
> (I did grab the tokens from the birthday thread and calendar btw.)



Advent calendar


----------



## Hat' (Dec 26, 2019)

this question might have been asked and answered before, but i wanted to know if it was planned for the shops to get restocks? Cuz i'm standing here with my 13 bad luck charms and I literally can't buy anything since everything has been sold out...


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 26, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Advent calendar


Like I said in the post, I did grab the calendar one too.


----------



## Dacroze (Dec 26, 2019)

Flyffel said:


> Like I said in the post, I did grab the calendar one too.



You might want to check your latest transactions to see which one is missing. We got 3 tokens from the 2 already concluded events each and 2 through codes from the advent calendar and the birthday thread.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2019)

Hat' said:


> this question might have been asked and answered before, but i wanted to know if it was planned for the shops to get restocks? Cuz i'm standing here with my 13 bad luck charms and I literally can't buy anything since everything has been sold out...



It's possible that the staff may not restock the Halloween shop anymore since that event is long passed :/
I still have one more bad luck charm and nothing to spend it on, wish I could figure out how to convert it to tbt so it goes away lol


Also staff, when will the tinsel be distributed? I cannot wait to get my Aurora Sky!!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Hat' said:


> this question might have been asked and answered before, but i wanted to know if it was planned for the shops to get restocks? Cuz i'm standing here with my 13 bad luck charms and I literally can't buy anything since everything has been sold out...


They probably aren't because not that many people have bad luck charms now.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 27, 2019)

Welp, I wasted an evening.



Spoiler: All Combinations



1 Aurora Sky, 1 Christmas Candy
1 Aurora Sky, 7 Cherries, 1 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 6 Cherries, 6 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 5 Cherries, 11 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 4 Cherries, 16 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 3 Cherries, 21 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 2 Cherries, 26 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 1 Cherry, 31 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 36 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 2 Coal
1 Aurora Sky, 1 Coal, 3 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 1 Coal, 2 Cherries, 8 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 1 Coal, 1 Cherry, 13 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 1 Coal, 18 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 1 Jingle, 3 Cherries, 1 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 1 Jingle, 2 Cherries, 6 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 1 Jingle, 1 Cherry, 11 Winter Mittens
1 Aurora Sky, 1 Jingle, 16 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 1 Christmas Candy
1 Snow Bunny, 7 Cherries, 1 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 6 Cherries, 6 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 5 Cherries, 11 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 4 Cherries, 16 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 3 Cherries, 21 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 2 Cherries, 26 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 1 Cherry, 31 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 36 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 2 Coal
1 Snow Bunny, 1 Coal, 3 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 1 Coal, 2 Cherries, 8 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 1 Coal, 1 Cherry, 13 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 1 Coal, 18 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 1 Jingle, 3 Cherries, 1 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 1 Jingle, 2 Cherries, 6 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 1 Jingle, 1 Cherry, 11 Winter Mittens
1 Snow Bunny, 1 Jingle, 16 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 1 Christmas Candy
1 Yule Log, 7 Cherries, 1 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 6 Cherries, 6 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 5 Cherries, 11 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 4 Cherries, 16 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 3 Cherries, 21 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 2 Cherries, 26 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 1 Cherry, 31 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 36 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 2 Coal
1 Yule Log, 1 Coal, 3 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 1 Coal, 2 Cherries, 8 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 1 Coal, 1 Cherry, 13 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 1 Coal, 18 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 1 Jingle, 3 Cherries, 1 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 1 Jingle, 2 Cherries, 6 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 1 Jingle, 1 Cherry, 11 Winter Mittens
1 Yule Log, 1 Jingle, 16 Winter Mittens
17 Cherries, 1 Winter Mittens
16 Cherries, 6 Winter Mittens
15 Cherries, 11 Winter Mittens
14 Cherries, 16 Winter Mittens
13 Cherries, 21 Winter Mittens
12 Cherries, 26 Winter Mittens
11 Cherries, 31 Winter Mittens
10 Cherries, 36 Winter Mittens
9 Cherries, 41 Winter Mittens
8 Cherries, 46 Winter Mittens
7 Cherries, 51 Winter Mittens
6 Cherries, 56 Winter Mittens
5 Cherries, 61 Winter Mittens
4 Cherries, 66 Winter Mittens
3 Cherries, 71 Winter Mittens
2 Cherries, 76 Winter Mittens
1 Cherry, 81 Winter Mittens
86 Winter Mittens
4 Coal, 2 Cherries, 4 Winter Mittens
4 Coal, 1 Cherry, 9 Winter Mittens
2 Christmas Candies, 2 Cherries, 4 Winter Mittens
2 Christmas Candies, 1 Cherry, 8 Winter Mittens
2 Christmas Candies, 14 Winter Mittens
2 Christmas Gold Candies
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Christmas Candy, 1 Cherry, 2 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 2 Coal, 1 Cherry, 2 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 5 Cherries
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 4 Cherries, 5 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 3 Cherries, 10 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 2 Cherries, 15 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 1 Cherries, 20 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 25 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 8 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 7 Cherries, 8 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 6 Cherries, 13 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 5 Cherries, 18 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 4 Cherries, 23 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 3 Cherries, 28 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 2 Cherries, 33 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Cherry, 38 Winter Mittens
1 Christmas Gold Candy, 43 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Gold Candy, 1 Coal, 1 Cherry
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Gold Candy, 4 Cherries, 3 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Gold Candy, 23 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 1 Coal, 2 Cherries, 2 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 6 Cherries
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 1 Cherry, 25 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 2 Cherries, 20 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 3 Cherries, 15 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 4 Cherries, 10 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 5 Cherries, 5 Winter Mittens
1 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 30 Winter Mittens
2 Jingle, 1 Christmas Gold Candy, 3 Winter Mittens
2 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 2 Cherries
2 Jingle, 1 Christmas Candy, 1 Cherry, 5 Winter Mittens
2 Jingle, 2 Coal, 2 Cherries
3 Jingle, 1 Coal, 1 Cherry, 3 Winter Mittens
4 Jingle, 1 Cherry, 1 Winter Mitten
4 Jingle, 6 Winter Mittens





Spoiler: I continued this because I'm crazy, TBT birthday all combinations~



1 Light Blue Balloon, 1 Blue Rose
1 Light Blue Balloon, 1 Pink Cosmos
1 Light Blue Balloon, 1 Chocolate Cake
1 Light Blue Balloon, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Light Blue Balloon, 5 Cake
1 Orange Balloon, 1 Blue Rose
1 Orange Balloon, 1 Pink Cosmos
1 Orange Balloon, 1 Chocolate Cake
1 Orange Balloon, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Orange Balloon, 5 Cake
1 Cool Feather, 1 Blue Rose
1 Cool Feather, 1 Pink Cosmos
1 Cool Feather, 1 Chocolate Cake
1 Cool Feather, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Cool Feather, 5 Cake
1 Hot Feather, 1 Blue Rose
1 Hot Feather, 1 Pink Cosmos
1 Hot Feather, 1 Chocolate Cake
1 Hot Feather, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Hot Feather, 5 Cake
3 Blue Roses
2 Blue Roses, 1 Pink Cosmos
2 Blue Roses, 1 Chocolate Cake
2 Blue Roses, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Blue Rose, 2 Pink Cosmos
1 Blue Rose, 2 Chocolate Cake
1 Blue Rose, 3 Isabelle
1 Blue Rose, 2 Isabelle, 3 Cakes
1 Blue Rose, 1 Isabelle, 6 Cakes
1 Blue Rose, 1 Pink Cosmos, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Blue Rose, 1 Chocolate Cake, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Blue Rose, 10 Cakes
3 Pink Cosmos
2 Pink Cosmos, 1 Blue Rose
2 Pink Cosmos, 1 Chocolate Cake
2 Pink Cosmos, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Pink Cosmos, 2 Pink Cosmos
1 Pink Cosmos, 2 Chocolate Cake
1 Pink Cosmos, 3 Isabelle
1 Pink Cosmos, 2 Isabelle, 3 Cakes
1 Pink Cosmos, 1 Isabelle, 6 Cakes
1 Pink Cosmos, 1 Blue Rose, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Pink Cosmos, 1 Chocolate Cake, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Pink Cosmos, 10 Cakes
3 Chocolate Cakes
2 Chocolate Cakes, 1 Blue Rose
2 Chocolate Cakes, 1 Pink Cosmos
2 Chocolate Cakes, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Chocolate Cake, 2 Pink Cosmos
1 Chocolate Cake, 2 Chocolate Cake
1 Chocolate Cake, 3 Isabelle
1 Chocolate Cake, 2 Isabelle, 3 Cakes
1 Chocolate Cake, 1 Isabelle, 6 Cakes
1 Chocolate Cake, 1 Blue Rose, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Chocolate Cake, 1 Pink Cosmos, 1 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Chocolate Cakes, 10 Cakes
4 Isabelle, 1 Cake
1 Blue Rose, 1 Pink Cosmos, 1 Chocolate Cake





Spoiler: Friday the 13th all combinations but im tired



1 Swamp Potion, 1 Ancient Candle
1 Swamp Potion, 1 Lucky
1 Swamp Potion, 2 Famous Mushrooms
1 Swamp Potion, 2 Spring Shamrocks
1 Bloodshot Potion, 1 Ancient Candle
1 Bloodshot Potion, 1 Lucky
1 Bloodshot Potion, 2 Famous Mushrooms
1 Bloodshot Potion, 2 Spring Shamrocks
1 Purple Bat Potion, 1 Ancient Candle, 1 Famous Mushroom
1 Purple Bat Potion, 1 Ancient Candle, 1 Spring Shamrock
1 Purple Bat Potion, 1 Lucky, 1 Famous Mushroom
1 Purple Bat Potion, 1 Lucky, 1 Spring Shamrock
1 Purple Bat Potion, 3 Famous Mushrooms
1 Purple Bat Potion, 3 Spring Shamrocks
3 Ancient Candles
2 Ancient Candles, 1 Lucky
1 Ancient Candle, 2 Lucky
3 Lucky
2 Ancient Candles, 2 Famous Mushrooms
2 Ancient Candles, 2 Spring Shamrocks
2 Ancient Candles, 1 Famous Mushroom, Spring Shamrock
1 Ancient Candle, 4 Famous Mushrooms
1 Ancient Candle, 4 Spring Shamrocks
1 Ancient Candle, 3 Famous Mushrooms, 1 Spring Shamrock
1 Ancient Candle, 2 Famous Mushrooms, 2 Spring Shamrock
1 Ancient Candle, 1 Famous Mushrooms, 3 Spring Shamrock
1 Ancient Candle, 2 Lucky
2 Lucky, 2 Famous Mushrooms
2 Lucky, 2 Spring Shamrocks
2 Lucky, 1 Famous Mushroom, Spring Shamrock
1 Lucky, 4 Famous Mushrooms
1 Lucky, 4 Spring Shamrocks
1 Lucky, 3 Famous Mushrooms, 1 Spring Shamrock
1 Lucky, 2 Famous Mushrooms, 2 Spring Shamrock
1 Lucky, 1 Famous Mushrooms, 3 Spring Shamrock
1 Ancient Candles, 1 Lucky, 1 Famous Mushroom, 1 Spring Shamrock
1 Ancient Candles, 1 Lucky, 2 Famous Mushrooms
1 Ancient Candles, 1 Lucky, 2 Spring Shamrocks


----------



## John Wick (Dec 27, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Welp, I wasted an evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are, no words, Cheryl. ^_^


----------



## Nougat (Dec 28, 2019)

This might sound over the top but I've been quite excited all day about the new week events being announced soon! Just wanted to thank staff once more for the whole month of events, it's been super fun and I've really been enjoying it. The new collectibles are so nice too. And I've loved all the activity and chatting with other members! <3


----------



## cornimer (Dec 28, 2019)

Nougat said:


> This might sound over the top but I've been quite excited all day about the new week events being announced soon! Just wanted to thank staff once more for the whole month of events, it's been super fun and I've really been enjoying it. The new collectibles are so nice too. And I've loved all the activity and chatting with other members! <3



Agreed! It's been so much fun and I appreciated the slower pace (having a week to do the events) at this busy time of year (even though I did everything on the first day anyways lol). Really enjoyable activities and SO MANY amazing new collectibles! Staff went above and beyond  thank you all so much! Can't wait to see what the last week has in store.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2019)

Nougat said:


> This might sound over the top but I've been quite excited all day about the new week events being announced soon! Just wanted to thank staff once more for the whole month of events, it's been super fun and I've really been enjoying it. The new collectibles are so nice too. And I've loved all the activity and chatting with other members! <3



Same!  I've been hoping for another TBT Fair since 2017, and while the Halloween event was fun this feels closer to a Fair.  The collectibles have been amazing so far, especially the Aurora Sky.  I can't wait to see what the last week brings us.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 28, 2019)

When are the tinsel and new year event dropping?


----------



## Nougat (Dec 28, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> When are the tinsel and new year event dropping?



I think probably close to midnight CET time, I think the tokens got distributed & the new events launched between 10PM and 1AM CET time when I look at the threads..


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2019)

Yeah, I think this has been one of the most enjoyable 'big' events for me in recent years as well from the other side. I'm glad you guys are enjoying it too! Something about this format has worked really well.

I have an event coming up in the final week later today, pretty excited about it!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 28, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Welp, I wasted an evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow 86 winter mittens, let's go everyone

(No this is actually great, I can't imagine how much time this took but it's super helpful because I wouldn't have thought of the majority of these )


----------



## John Wick (Dec 28, 2019)

I wonder what the last week will be like. ^_^


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm so tired and dead waiting for the tinsel that I read it as tonsils.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes doctor, I'd like to trade my tonsils for a lump of coal and 18 mittens


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Welp, I wasted an evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I'm gettin the Aurora Sky and 7 cherries lol 

Also who the heck is gonna spend all their tinsel on 86 mittens lmaooo


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

I wanna spend my tonsils on mittens.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Why do people still have bad luck tokens and birthday tickets? What good comes from keeping them when everything is going off sale and there is a unlikely chance there will be restocks.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 28, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> Why do people still have bad luck tokens and birthday tickets? What good comes from keeping them when everything is going off sale and there is a unlikely chance there will be restocks.



I’m still holding out for a potential halloween restock... otherwise they’re stuck in my sidebar


----------



## LilD (Dec 28, 2019)

Jacob said:


> I’m still holding out for a potential halloween restock... otherwise they’re stuck in my sidebar



Same here.  Also undecided on what color balloon.  Though I'll end up stashing whatever I end up buying.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 28, 2019)

New Year week has started! Check the first post for all of the details. We also have a few announcements that I'll quote here:



> We also have three announcements to make today: Tinsel will be distributed tonight. Since the items in Jingle's shop aren't at risk of selling out, we don't have an exact time at the moment. Secondly, we have restocked some of the items in Jack's shop for those of you who have bad luck charms left to spend. And finally, the users who won free collectibles from the wish event will be receiving them tonight.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 28, 2019)

Awesome. Thank you. ^_^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 28, 2019)

love me some colored party poopers


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

(18) Magical Fireworks
(40) Dreamy Party Popper
(60) Dreamy Easter Egg
(1) Glow Wand Raffle Ticket
(1) Party Poopper Raffle Ticket (are you okay staff?)
(10) Tortimer
(8) Peach

Welp, I'm troubled.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 28, 2019)

i love the dreamy party popper!! hoping to get my hands on one


----------



## Jacob (Dec 28, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> New Year week has started! Check the first post for all of the details. We also have a few announcements that I'll quote here:



Woohoo :] Thanks for restocking!

Floored over all the new amazing collectibles we've gotten this month. I'm in LOVE


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2019)

Glow Wand raffle and Dreamy Party Popper!  I've died and gone to collectible heaven ;u;


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 28, 2019)

the party pooopopoer is so cute


----------



## will. (Dec 28, 2019)

the amount of new collectibles this month is the best thing ever!!! HUGE thank you to the project staff for creating them, and the mods and admins and ALL THE STAFF for hosting this extremely fun event!!


----------



## LilD (Dec 28, 2019)

Dreamy popper is amazing and great raffles!  The tasks ate a bit more challenging but all those sweet momentos for the raffle will be worth it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

Omg the dreamy party popper!! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Zura (Dec 28, 2019)

I know this is gonna sound rude but I'm just gonna say it, why is there no new decade related collectibles?


----------



## seliph (Dec 28, 2019)

does the fireworks appearance changing just mean different colours/different fireworks?

or is it a surprise lol :0


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 28, 2019)

seliph said:


> does the fireworks appearance changing just mean different colours/different fireworks?
> 
> or is it a surprise lol :0



They will still be fireworks (nor something entirely else).


----------



## cornimer (Dec 28, 2019)

So excited! What an amazing week! Also wondering if the staff are psychic because "pastel popper" and "new year reflection essay" were both said to me as event predictions literally this morning LOL


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Absolutely love the magical fireworks collectible!  This looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 28, 2019)

Wow, the dreamy popper is gorgeous! So is the fireworks collectible, so gorgeous


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 28, 2019)

I see you, with the animated fireworks collectable. I want like 6 for my Luminosa lineup OMG.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 28, 2019)

is it possible to have a deadline to enter this week's raffle and just make the tickets "sold out", but still keep the shop open a bit longer past that?

kinda interested in putting a fireworks at the front of everything, if I luck out


----------



## Corrie (Dec 28, 2019)

Hype for the dreamy party popper!! I've always wanted a party popper so this is great!! I hope I can get one!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

So if we participate in everything we will get 60 mementos?

I'm def getting a Dreamy Party Popper and a Fireworks  collectible. This whole event has been so much fun!! ♡


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

I still can't get over how cool the Magical Fireworks are???
Didn't think I'd have another favorite collectible so soon. So looking forward to how is changes!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 28, 2019)

I can't believe it got a restock. I feel like an idiot now.


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2019)

Sorry if this is answered somewhere but is the glow wand raffle like the doll bundle raffle where it's allowed to buy multiple entries?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

Zane said:


> Sorry if this is answered somewhere but is the glow wand raffle like the doll bundle raffle where it's allowed to buy multiple entries?



You can buy as many as you can! They're not unique and they're unlimited.
At least it seems that way for now.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 28, 2019)

Hello i have a question about the firework collectable.
when its not firework season, Does the collectable disappear from the lineup entirely or is it just a night sky?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2019)

Immortalizing these very fortunate typos(?)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 28, 2019)

lets see how many hilarious ways the staff can misspell "popper"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> They will still be fireworks (nor something entirely else).



does "only visible part of the year" mean it'll be like the valentine's rose and only displayable during certain periods, or that it'll always be displayable, but just as a blank night sky when any sort of event/holiday festivities aren't going on?

I'm guessing the former, but....


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 28, 2019)

Zane said:


> Sorry if this is answered somewhere but is the glow wand raffle like the doll bundle raffle where it's allowed to buy multiple entries?



Yes, both raffle tickets can be purchased multiple times for increased odds.



DubiousDelphine said:


> Hello i have a question about the firework collectable.
> when its not firework season, Does the collectable disappear from the lineup entirely or is it just a night sky?



The collectible itself will disappear from your lineup, but unlike temporary items such as the Christmas Lights, it will still be in your inventory and can be displayed again when it comes back without having to buy another.



LambdaDelta said:


> is it possible to have a deadline to enter this week's raffle and just make the tickets "sold out", but still keep the shop open a bit longer past that?
> 
> kinda interested in putting a fireworks at the front of everything, if I luck out



We typically don't draw the raffles until the very end when the shop(s) are closed.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 28, 2019)

What is the total momentos that can be earned?
If it's 60, and the dreamy egg is 60, we can't enter raffles?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 28, 2019)

Total mementos is 60. The party popper is 40 so you have 20 to enter.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

But why enter 20 raffle tickets when you could spend 18 mementos on an animated firework collectible?? 

If you butt he dreamy egg then yeah, you won't have any more mementos to spend, so I guess if you really want to try your luck and enter a raffle then you can spend your mementos on that. I'm gonna get a popper and a firework, and prob spend my last two mementos on the popper raffle.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 28, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> We typically don't draw the raffles until the very end when the shop(s) are closed.



rip to wands in between the fireworks and aurora then

thanks for the heads up though


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If you butt he dreamy egg then yeah,



If you _what_ dreamy egg?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 28, 2019)

this thread is now about dreamy butts


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If you _what_ dreamy egg?


My phone is a ****ing idiot lmaooo

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> this thread is now about dreamy butts



Oh god I've started this xDD


----------



## cIementine (Dec 28, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> this thread is now about dreamy butts



see: the peach collectible


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 28, 2019)

I love the concept of a unique/non-giftable collectible that is only visible during celebrations! (honestly, I love this so much, conditionally active collectibles that you don't need to re-purchase).

and the pastel party popper is so nice!!! it matches the sky background perfectly

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> see: the peach collectible



see: literally all the collectibles for this week with a somewhat not at all clean mind


----------



## Zura (Dec 28, 2019)

It's over 900!!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Yeah, but where's the tinsel I was looking forward to?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm dying waiting vhjytgu

Might check back in like an hour or so


----------



## John Wick (Dec 28, 2019)

pumpkins said:


> see: the peach collectible



That's what I've always called it!
Sexy lil peach!

- - - Post Merge - - -



CheryllACNL said:


> Total mementos is 60. The party popper is 40 so you have 20 to enter.



I want the new popper, it's really nice, a Tortimer, and the rest in raffle tickets.


----------



## digimon (Dec 28, 2019)

i'm going to try and get the new party popper! it's really cute c: i also really want the fireworks collectible but i want to use the tbt for raffle tickets ;-; the dilemma.....


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 28, 2019)

so the firework collectable will disappear completely. Okay! so what happens later in next year when its the firework season? Will it comeback showing fireworks again?


----------



## Zura (Dec 28, 2019)

I might just buy out the entire stock of peaches xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

I suddenly have 9 balloon tokens! 

Only 4 more to go!!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 28, 2019)

All of the shops' setups have been brilliant! picking one of multiple top tier items, picking a top tier or two other (imo even higher tier) collectibles + raffle tickets, etc.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 28, 2019)

I didn't read that I would earn a balloon token from the 7 days of collectibles event. Strange.


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

Didnt notice we're at 9 tokens 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now 36 tinsel


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2019)

The tinsel and balloon tokens for Christmas and Holidays Week has now been distributed!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 29, 2019)

Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2019)

Yay I finally have my beautiful Aurora Sky!!（‐＾▽＾‐）

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I have so many cherries now lmaooo


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2019)

Awesome, thanks!  :]


----------



## LilD (Dec 29, 2019)

Couldn't pass up the bunny. Thanks!


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

Dammit I should've got a yule log. I need to think before I act :|


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 29, 2019)

Epic I’m so gonna get dreamy popper

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lmao if you guys rename my party popper to pooper I won’t be offended go ahead


----------



## Aniko (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you for the tinsels and tokens  
I still have one bad luck charm but there is nothing I can buy with it, what will happen to it?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2019)

I can't wait to incorporate my Aurora Sky into future lineups.  Thanks for the Tinsel!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 29, 2019)

I wanna enter the glow wand raffle as I don’t have any wands but at the same time there’s 1x winner for glow wands but 5x winners for popper sooOoo

- - - Post Merge - - -

I might just do 10 entries in each


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you for the tinsel and tokens! I'm so happy with my Aurora Sky!


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

Hey Staff, would it be ok if I traded my aura sky for a yule log? It was my own stupidity so it's ok if it's a no :|


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 29, 2019)

How get memento?


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How get memento?



The new event going on in the sub-thread


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

Existential crisis. 20 tickets on the wand raffle for now then I don't know what to get. It's kinda draining me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 29, 2019)

Zura said:


> The new event going on in the sub-thread



Dang, I've always loathed essays.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 29, 2019)

I hate to say it, but I'm slowly losing interest in this thing.

I just have a whole bunch of other stuff i'd like to do instead of focusing on this stuff. Must be why I haven't been posting here often.

But not to worry, as i'll be posting like heck when New Horizons releases.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, a bit late, but I finally got that stale cake I wanted. So there's that.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 29, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm slowly losing interest in this thing.
> 
> I just have a whole bunch of other stuff i'd like to do instead of focusing on this stuff. Must be why I haven't been posting here often.
> 
> ...



I have nothing against these events, I've just been prioritizing family time.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 29, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm slowly losing interest in this thing.
> 
> I just have a whole bunch of other stuff i'd like to do instead of focusing on this stuff. Must be why I haven't been posting here often.
> 
> ...



tbf, if you aren't interested in anything this week's shop, and don't want to put in the extra effort to sell, it may be better to just bow out early

since you aren't gonna be able to get a balloon with your tokens, sadly. even if you participate in everything remaining


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 29, 2019)

How is nobody talking about the amazing animated fireworks?? Because it's not visible most of the time? But it's animated and changes! How cool is that!!!


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

Flyffel said:


> How is nobody talking about the amazing animated fireworks?? Because it's not visible most of the time? But it's animated and changes! How cool is that!!! &#55357;&#56845;


I don't know if it's just me but the fireworks in the collectible are a bit hard to see.


----------



## Nougat (Dec 29, 2019)

Flyffel said:


> How is nobody talking about the amazing animated fireworks?? Because it's not visible most of the time? But it's animated and changes! How cool is that!!!



Yeah I absolutely LOVE the fireworks! Definitely getting one and keeping it  Will be so cool to use it during events and special days!


----------



## Amilee (Dec 29, 2019)

im a little sad i cant get a red balloon because i missed 2 events ;; 
other than that, i really love this event its really exciting! and i love the fireworks and dreamy popper, good job c:


----------



## Holla (Dec 29, 2019)

As I figured the Aurora Sky Collectible is the most popular one. My fave is definitely the Snow Bunny though. I love that item in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Hat' (Dec 29, 2019)

thank you for jack's shop's restock:!!!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 29, 2019)

so much excitement right now!


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

Is it true that we wont be able to trade the aura skys for a year?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2019)

Zura said:


> Is it true that we wont be able to trade the aura skys for a year?



Yeah, Justin said they should be tradeable around this time next year, along with the other two new Christmas collectibles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2019)

Flyffel said:


> How is nobody talking about the amazing animated fireworks?? Because it's not visible most of the time? But it's animated and changes! How cool is that!!!



I'm definitely getting the fireworks collectible when I get my mementos. Even if it's only around for parts of the year, it's still awesome!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aniko said:


> Thank you for the tinsels and tokens
> I still have one bad luck charm but there is nothing I can buy with it, what will happen to it?



I was hoping that we would be able to convert it to bells, like the extra egg currency we get during the egg hunts, but I haven't gotten a staff reply yet. Might need to send them a message soon.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 29, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> tbf, if you aren't interested in anything this week's shop, and don't want to put in the extra effort to sell, it may be better to just bow out early
> 
> since you aren't gonna be able to get a balloon with your tokens, sadly. even if you participate in everything remaining


Well, I suppose I should just forget about the red balloon. As I really did not want to participate in any real life events from this event. Also, I draw bad, so I wouldn't dare try them.

Even though these collectibles are nice, I would rather wait until someone sells them so I can get them. Which is where the massive posting from New Horizons comes into place.

I mean come on, you should know that New Leaf is getting boring as of right now. And in my opinion, this place is getting boring as well.

For one thing, i'm interested in doing other stuff I like better than doing this, which is why on some events, I do my entries last minute.

Which is the same thing on what happened in the Halloween event, I wouldn't dare give up my other stuff for living here. Yes I still want to be the user that posts a lot, but it has never happened yet. Hopefully New Horizons changes that.

And of course, collectibles aren't everything. I missed out on most collectibles that I've always wanted, yet never got. Thanks to this event I got two I've always wanted.

I'll still be here, just focusing on many things at once has drove me up the wall! Multitasking is hard.

Rant over I guess?


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 29, 2019)

Amilee said:


> im a little sad i cant get a red balloon because i missed 2 events ;;
> other than that, i really love this event its really exciting! and i love the fireworks and dreamy popper, good job c:



I'm right with you! (especially cuz the red balloon is my favourite one)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not gonna lie, when we got the free token I was like: yay now I can afford 12 tokens by the end!
but then they increased the price by 1 and was like: why gift us the token if you're gonna up the price at the same time?


----------



## matt (Dec 29, 2019)

Anyone know when the 29th door opens on the calendar


----------



## Amilee (Dec 29, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> I'm right with you! (especially cuz the red balloon is my favourite one)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yea.. i also think its a little too harsh not to get enough tokes just because you missed two events especially because there were a lot. maybe they gift us one on new years? thats my last hope for the red balloon xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 29, 2019)

matt said:


> Anyone know when the 29th door opens on the calendar



Never


----------



## Hat' (Dec 29, 2019)

i can't draw for the love of me so this is gonna be a fun one


----------



## Azrael (Dec 29, 2019)

I have really enjoyed the format of this event! Having a new shop and theme every week has been very exciting! Thank you Staff for all of the work and planning you guys put in to this!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 29, 2019)

hi i decided to do this because i was bored :/ Also, I still didn't do 2 of the events since I'm deciding if I should take a picture of a pencil.



Spoiler: end my suffering



i'M nOt ReAdY fOr AlL oF tHiS
D:
*didn't add fireworks since I forgot whoops

60 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 59 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 58 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 57 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 56 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 55 Wand Raffle Ticket
6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 54 Wand Raffle Ticket
7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 53 Wand Raffle Ticket
8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 52 Wand Raffle Ticket
9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 51 Wand Raffle Ticket
10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 50 Wand Raffle Ticket
11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 49 Wand Raffle Ticket
12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 48 Wand Raffle Ticket
13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 47 Wand Raffle Ticket
14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 46 Wand Raffle Ticket
15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 45 Wand Raffle Ticket
16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 44 Wand Raffle Ticket
17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 43 Wand Raffle Ticket
18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 42 Wand Raffle Ticket
19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 41 Wand Raffle Ticket
20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 40 Wand Raffle Ticket
21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 39 Wand Raffle Ticket
22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 38 Wand Raffle Ticket
23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 37 Wand Raffle Ticket
24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 36 Wand Raffle Ticket
25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 35 Wand Raffle Ticket
26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 34 Wand Raffle Ticket
27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 33 Wand Raffle Ticket
28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 32 Wand Raffle Ticket
29 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 31 Wand Raffle Ticket
30 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 30 Wand Raffle Ticket
31 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 29 Wand Raffle Ticket
32 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
33 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
34 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
35 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
36 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
37 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
38 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
39 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
40 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
41 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
42 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
43 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
44 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
45 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
46 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
47 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
48 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
49 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
50 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
51 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
52 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
53 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
54 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
55 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
56 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
57 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
58 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
59 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
60 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Egg
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Party Popper, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
6 Tortimer
5 Tortimer, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 30 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 29 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 29 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 30 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Party Popper
2 Tortimer, 40 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 39 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 38 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 37 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 36 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 35 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 34 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 33 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 32 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 31 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 30 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 29 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 29 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 30 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 31 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 32 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 33 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 34 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 35 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 36 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 37 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 38 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 39 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 40 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 32 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 31 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 30 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 29 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 29 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 30 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 31 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 32 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
2 Tortimer, 5 Peach (fun fact (though it's 3rd grade), 8 x 5 = 40 which explains why it divides to no tickets 

based on the multipes of 8, hehe. This means I do 8 less each peach. )
1 Tortimer, 50 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 49 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 48 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 47 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 46 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 45 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 44 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 43 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 42 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 41 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 40 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 39 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 38 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 37 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 36 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 35 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 34 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 33 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 32 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 31 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 30 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 29 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 29 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 30 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 31 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 32 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 33 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 34 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 35 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 36 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 37 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 38 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 39 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 40 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 41 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 42 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 43 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 44 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 45 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 46 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 47 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 48 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 49 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 50 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 42 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 41 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 40 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 39 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 38 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 37 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 36 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 35 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 34 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 33 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 32 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 31 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 30 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 29 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 29 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 30 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 31 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 32 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 33 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 34 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 35 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 36 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 37 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 38 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 39 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 40 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 41 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Peach, 42 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 34 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 33 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 32 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 31 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 30 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 29 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 29 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 30 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 31 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 32 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 33 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 2 Peach, 34 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 3 Peach, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 4 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 5 Peach, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 5 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 5 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 5 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 5 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 5 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 5 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 5 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 5 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 5 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 5 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 6 Peach, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 6 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 6 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Tortimer, 1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 52 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 51 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 50 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 49 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 48 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 47 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 46 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 45 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 44 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 43 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 42 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 41 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 40 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 39 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 38 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 37 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 36 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 35 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 34 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 33 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 32 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 31 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 30 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 29 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 29 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 30 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 31 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 32 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 33 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 34 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 35 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 36 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 37 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 38 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 39 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 40 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 41 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 42 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 43 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 44 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 45 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 46 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 47 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 48 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 49 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 50 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 51 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Peach, 52 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 44 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 43 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 42 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 41 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 40 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 39 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 38 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 37 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 36 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 35 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 34 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 33 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 32 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 31 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 30 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 29 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 29 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 30 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 31 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 32 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 33 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 34 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 35 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 36 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 37 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 38 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 39 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 40 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 41 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 42 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 43 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
2 Peach, 44 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 36 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 35 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 34 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 33 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 32 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 31 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 30 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 29 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 29 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 30 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 31 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 32 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 33 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 34 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 35 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
3 Peach, 36 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 28 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 27 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 26 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 25 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 24 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 23 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 22 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 21 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 21 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 22 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 23 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 24 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 25 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 26 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 27 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
4 Peach, 28 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 20 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 19 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 18 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 17 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 16 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 15 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 14 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 13 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 13 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 14 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 15 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 16 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 17 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 18 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 19 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
5 Peach, 20 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
6 Peach, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
6 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 11 Wand Raffle Ticket
6 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 10 Wand Raffle Ticket
6 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 9 Wand Raffle Ticket
6 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 8 Wand Raffle Ticket
6 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 7 Wand Raffle Ticket
6 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 6 Wand Raffle Ticket
6 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 5 Wand Raffle Ticket
6 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
6 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
6 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
6 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
6 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
7 Peach, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
7 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
7 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
7 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
7 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 12 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 51 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 50 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 49 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 48 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 5 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 47 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 6 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 46 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 7 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 45 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 8 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 44 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 9 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 43 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 10 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 42 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 11 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 41 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 1 Peach, 12 Party Popper Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 2 Peach, 4 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 2 Peach, 1 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 3 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 2 Peach, 2 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 2 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 2 Peach, 3 Party Popper Raffle Ticket, 1 Wand Raffle Ticket
1 Dreamy Popper, 2 Peach, 4 Party Popper Raffle Ticket


----------



## lsabella (Dec 30, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> I'm right with you! (especially cuz the red balloon is my favourite one)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i feel this so much oh my god


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 30, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> I'm right with you! (especially cuz the red balloon is my favourite one)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Eh well they did say you can miss one event and get the red balloon not 2


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm pretty sure its been clear from the start that you had to participate in every event in order to get the red balloon. Mods from the start said we don't know the exact amount of events, so the price is subject to change.... and it did. I'm surprised they gave us a buffer of one token, and thats probably to offset about the one NL-obligatory event we had.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 30, 2019)

I'll probably delete it


----------



## John Wick (Dec 30, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> I'm right with you! (especially cuz the red balloon is my favourite one)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Someone will sell you one. ^_^


----------



## Giddy (Dec 30, 2019)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but how long will Jingle's shop be open for? I can't be sure if I saw anyone say how long it'll be open.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 30, 2019)

Giddy said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but how long will Jingle's shop be open for? I can't be sure if I saw anyone say how long it'll be open.



All of the shops will be open for the duration of the event.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 1, 2020)

I can't wait to get the fireworks and my first party popper!!!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 1, 2020)

How long will the raffles be open before they are drawn?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2020)

When can we expect the memento/token distribution to take place? I'm assuming some time after the contests close tomorrow, but a general timeframe would be good :3


----------



## chocopug (Jan 3, 2020)

Will there be a restock of the Birthday shop? I want a blue rose but they're sold out.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2020)

Currency from New Year week will be distribute tomorrow (Sunday) at 4:00 PM EST. We maybe also have some small restocks at this time.

The shops will remain open until Wednesday night and winners from the two raffles will be drawn shortly after.


----------



## Zura (Jan 4, 2020)

Lol Jeremy got double posted


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Currency from New Year week will be distribute tomorrow (Sunday) at 4:00 PM EST.



THE SUSPENSE IS REAL

What do we do with leftover currency? (Like my 1 bad luck charm)


----------



## Nougat (Jan 4, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> THE SUSPENSE IS REAL
> 
> What do we do with leftover currency? (Like my 1 bad luck charm)



In my dreams there's a Patch we can buy with whatever we have left over..


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 4, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What do we do with leftover currency? (Like my 1 bad luck charm)



ohh, bad luck there


----------



## Zura (Jan 4, 2020)

I still got 13 bad luck and 36 tinsel that are going to CherryllACNL, hopefully they'll make a decision before the shops float away


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> ohh, bad luck there



HAHAHAHAHH 

But seriously I'll be sad if I'm stuck w it lol


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 4, 2020)

man when are we going to get out mementos.
I spent all night trying to write all them resolutions


----------



## lsabella (Jan 4, 2020)

me too 
tomorrow at 4:00pm est


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 4, 2020)

i woke up at 6am my time today for memento release and now i found out i gotta get up at 5am tmoz, feels bad man


----------



## lsabella (Jan 4, 2020)

Corndoggy said:


> i woke up at 6am my time today for memento release and now i found out i gotta get up at 5am tmoz, feels bad man



damn :0 wow i applaud your commitment


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 4, 2020)

lsabella said:


> damn :0 wow i applaud your commitment



thanks my dude, i promise da friend i would get her a party popper, so its all for her <3


----------



## cornimer (Jan 4, 2020)

Corndoggy said:


> i woke up at 6am my time today for memento release and now i found out i gotta get up at 5am tmoz, feels bad man



I greatly admire your commitment but for the sake of your sleep I would like to point out that there are 200 party poppers and the most posts/entries any of this week's events has is 130  I don't think anyone needs to worry about them selling out!


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 4, 2020)

cornimer said:


> I greatly admire your commitment but for the sake of your sleep I would like to point out that there are 200 party poppers and the most posts/entries any of this week's events has is 130  I don't think anyone needs to worry about them selling out!



thanks my dude, i might even sleep in til 6:30 then haha (im an early riser usually anyways)


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 4, 2020)

Corndoggy said:


> i woke up at 6am my time today for memento release and now i found out i gotta get up at 5am tmoz, feels bad man



Bro same! Apparently I live in the same timezone as you lol 
Hopefully we get some of those pretty poppers! (I'm certain i'm going to wake up like 3 hours late lmao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(In other words pls restock stale cakes, i wanted to wait for a good date for the cakes but I didn't think they'd actually sell out jfksjdj)


----------



## Corrie (Jan 4, 2020)

cornimer said:


> I greatly admire your commitment but for the sake of your sleep I would like to point out that there are 200 party poppers and the most posts/entries any of this week's events has is 130  I don't think anyone needs to worry about them selling out!



Thank god for this! I really want a party popper!!


----------



## lsabella (Jan 5, 2020)

cornimer said:


> I greatly admire your commitment but for the sake of your sleep I would like to point out that there are 200 party poppers and the most posts/entries any of this week's events has is 130  I don't think anyone needs to worry about them selling out!



yup thanks for letting us know i was kinda getting worried


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 5, 2020)

Welp, I apparently missed the day that there was a balloon ticket in the advent calendar... not sure how I missed it.  RIP red balloon. I was working nonstop and out of town (mainly driving) so I didn?t get to do madlibs. The only event I didn?t participate in. So sad.


----------



## lsabella (Jan 5, 2020)

DaCoSim said:


> Welp, I apparently missed the day that there was a balloon ticket in the advent calendar... not sure how I missed it. ������ RIP red balloon. I was working nonstop and out of town (mainly driving) so I didn?t get to do madlibs. The only event I didn?t participate in. So sad.



omg no! The token is still redeemable! Just press on the words ?free balloon token?! Hope u get that red balloon! Also, u have 11 tokens, so if u did all the stuff from this event u would have 1 extra left over! The tokens,from this event still havent been distributed yet, they will be distributed tommorw! hope this helps, lmk if u have any more questions!
https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?474581-The-Bell-Tree-Turns-15!


----------



## Mokuren (Jan 5, 2020)

Lol I have 9 tokens at the end of the event and they will all go to waste ;o;


----------



## Seroja (Jan 5, 2020)

Wow thanks Vanessa! I kept waking up at around 4am today to refresh tbt thinking it would be out. Glad I don?t have to wake up at 4am again tomorrow!


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2020)

lsabella said:


> omg no! The token is still redeemable! Just press on the words “free balloon token”! Hope u get that red balloon! Also, u have 11 tokens, so if u did all the stuff from this event u would have 1 extra left over! The tokens,from this event still havent been distributed yet, they will be distributed tommorw! hope this helps, lmk if u have any more questions!
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?474581-The-Bell-Tree-Turns-15!



It's not the birthday token she's missing; it's the advent calendar. That one is no longer redeemable unfortunately.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 5, 2020)

Hype!


----------



## lsabella (Jan 5, 2020)

DaCoSim said:


> Welp, I apparently missed the day that there was a balloon ticket in the advent calendar... not sure how I missed it. &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877; RIP red balloon. I was working nonstop and out of town (mainly driving) so I didn’t get to do madlibs. The only event I didn’t participate in. So sad.



im buying mine off of someone for 1.5k tbt + a blue balloon!  maybe u can do that too??<3 Lmk if u need help finding one

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vrisnem said:


> It's not the birthday token she's missing; it's the advent calendar. That one is no longer redeemable unfortunately.



oh dam i misread that badd.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Welp, I apparently missed the day that there was a balloon ticket in the advent calendar... not sure how I missed it. &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877; RIP red balloon. I was working nonstop and out of town (mainly driving) so I didn’t get to do madlibs. The only event I didn’t participate in. So sad.



i found someone who would trade a red balloon for a blue balloon + something k tbt 

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?475141-🎈-Red-Balloon-for-(new)-Green-Balloon-TBT

i can help u with some tbt if u need


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 5, 2020)

fantastic description on the red balloon


----------



## matt (Jan 5, 2020)

Will the currency distribution be instantaneous? And if so , will it therefore be likely that things will sell out reasonably fast?


----------



## cornimer (Jan 5, 2020)

matt said:


> Will the currency distribution be instantaneous? And if so , will it therefore be likely that things will sell out reasonably fast?



Everything is unlimited* except dreamy egg

*party pooper is technically has 200 in stock but 200 people didn't participate in the events so it's practically unlimited


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 5, 2020)

matt said:


> Will the currency distribution be instantaneous? And if so , will it therefore be likely that things will sell out reasonably fast?



clearly not


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 5, 2020)

All currency has been distributed!


----------



## seliph (Jan 5, 2020)

is there an eta on when the shop closes/the raffle begins? i wanna spread out my tickets


----------



## Hat' (Jan 5, 2020)

yuuuuuh cute little lineup change


----------



## grooviestbaby (Jan 5, 2020)

i managed to get a dreamy egg!! i'm so excited and happy :')


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks for such a great event


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2020)

Yes, got everything!


----------



## Zura (Jan 5, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Hype!



That's a pretty cute lineup you got there


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 5, 2020)

now what am I supposed to do with these 3 balloon tokens?


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 5, 2020)

I am thrilled with my fireworks and Dreamy Party Popper!! Thank you, staff


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2020)

The dreamy party popper looks great, thank you!


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 5, 2020)

So, may I ask what we can do with the remaining tokens?


----------



## Coach (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks staff!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 5, 2020)

I wish we could gift unused balloon tokens ... it’s not possible, is it?


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2020)

I was out  most of the morning and came back just in time for the distribution yaaaay =D
Thanks for all the events & gorgeous collectibles !!


----------



## Zura (Jan 5, 2020)

The Pennifer said:


> I wish we could gift unused balloon tokens ... it’s not possible, is it?



Staff, please makes this happen!


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 5, 2020)

i know people were concerned but i went to bed early for this and im really happy with the popper, and more importantly,my friend is happy. I also got a peach and completed my fruit dreams


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2020)

The Pennifer said:


> I wish we could gift unused balloon tokens ... it’s not possible, is it?



No, event currency can't be sent to others.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also thank you staff for such an awesome event! It's been a fun time, can't wait to see what's in store for us this year!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 5, 2020)

seliph said:


> is there an eta on when the shop closes/the raffle begins? i wanna spread out my tickets



The shops will be closing Wednesday night and the raffles will be drawn after that. But it wouldn't matter when you purchase the tickets anyway because the list is alphabetized by username and then each row in the list is picked at random with a random number generator.


----------



## r a t (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks staff for this collectible packed month <3


----------



## seliph (Jan 5, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> The shops will be closing Wednesday night and the raffles will be drawn after that. But it wouldn't matter when you purchase the tickets anyway because the list is alphabetized by username and then each row in the list is picked at random with a random number generator.



ohhh ok, i wondered if the tickets themselves were numbered instead. ty!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 5, 2020)

So my bad luck is my username????? (


----------



## Ossiran (Jan 5, 2020)

Dang. 10 tokens. 1 short of anything.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 5, 2020)

thank u so much for this event staff! it's been so much fun, i love all the variety of contests and prizes + it was a nice level of chill for this hectic time of year!

also my line up makes me wanna cry with joy


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 5, 2020)

PM me cat pics and I'll rig the auction(s) in your favor.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 5, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> PM me cat pics and I'll rig the auction(s) in your favor.



Auctions?? We bidding now? Hell yeah


----------



## John Wick (Jan 5, 2020)

Awesome!

The raffle tickets didn't have 'active' checked.
Do I need to check these?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> PM me cat pics and I'll rig the auction(s) in your favor.



I've got heaps of pics of my lil Pebbles! ^_^


----------



## Jacob (Jan 5, 2020)

This month has been the most fun I've had on TBT in a long long time, thank you staff! Collectible heaven


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 5, 2020)

Where did the red balloon go


NVM LMAO WRONG SHOP MY BAD BRO


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2020)

Ossiran said:


> Dang. 10 tokens. 1 short of anything.



Awhh so sorry to see this happen to you :,,,,(


----------



## John Wick (Jan 5, 2020)

It has been fun.

Very motivating events, I thought!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 5, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> PM me cat pics and I'll rig the auction(s) in your favor.


What about wiener dog pics!?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> Where did the red balloon go
> 
> 
> NVM LMAO WRONG SHOP MY BAD BRO



Regular tbt shop


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 5, 2020)

The raffle tickets are force hidden this time around which will cause them to show as inactive. Nothing special needs done; as long as the tickets are in your inventory you''ll be included in the raffles.


----------



## Nougat (Jan 5, 2020)

Yay, thanks so much staff for the event! It was so fun! So happy with my new collectibles (either through trades or purchased during the event)


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 5, 2020)

The Pennifer said:


> What about wiener dog pics!?



Only cat pics pls.


----------



## Dacroze (Jan 5, 2020)

I initially wanted to get the Dreamy Easter Egg, so I might get some TBT out of it but decided against it because I really wanted the fireworks. Can't wait to see what it will transform into in the coming months!

I also heard there was an option to trade in/sell leftover event currency in previous events. Maybe this will be a thing again?

And thanks for all the events and work put into them!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2020)

Now I can finally go into hiding and not have to worry about contests n restocks lol

One last thing though, can we convert our leftover currency into tbt??


----------



## Corrie (Jan 5, 2020)

I got my dreamy party popper and am so happy I could cry! (I need a life)


----------



## LilD (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks for the event bell tree staff!


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 5, 2020)

Got what I needed, thank you Staff for such a fun and amazing set of events!


----------



## digimon (Jan 5, 2020)

thank you so much for hosting such fun events! i had a lot of fun these past few weeks!! c:


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks soo much staff for an awesome event! Grant it, I was a little late, but I now have all the fruit collectibles, a Tortimer collectible and the pastel party popper, so thank you soo much!


----------



## Nougat (Jan 5, 2020)

Dacroze said:


> I initially wanted to get the Dreamy Easter Egg, so I might get some TBT out of it but decided against it because I really wanted the fireworks. Can't wait to see what it will transform into in the coming months!
> 
> I also heard there was an option to trade in/sell leftover event currency in previous events. Maybe this will be a thing again?
> 
> And thanks for all the events and work put into them!



That's be nice! Or buy an event patch with it! <3


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you so much to all the staff! This has been a fun month of events with so many amazing collectibles, both new and old. I'm excited for the raffles now.


----------



## Aniko (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you for the fun and all the amazing collectibles!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 5, 2020)

I thought about getting a fireworks collectible, but then I decided to get a ton of raffle tickets instead. Glow wands are cool.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 5, 2020)

TykiButterfree said:


> I thought about getting a fireworks collectible, but then I decided to get a ton of raffle tickets instead. Glow wands are cool.



did you learn nothing from toadsworthy?


----------



## John Wick (Jan 5, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> did you learn nothing from toadsworthy?



I remember that!


----------



## cornimer (Jan 5, 2020)

I am SO happy with my red balloons and all the other amazing new collectibles I got in the last month! Honestly so many dreams come true! Fingers crossed for that party popper raffle. Thank you SO MUCH staff


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 5, 2020)

I really enjoyed this event, thank you for the fun time!

Also: #GiveKatieARedBalloon2020


----------



## Rio_ (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you so much for putting on these events, I've had a blast!


----------



## Zura (Jan 5, 2020)

And there it is friends


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 5, 2020)

katie is me watching every fun holiday finish and school resume


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 5, 2020)

These fireworks are BEAUTIFUL! I only wish we could get more ;;_;;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks for the event! 

Also extra thanks to all the staff hosts that takes their time to like the entries that got accepted. Iirc it started with some doing it during the Halloween events as well, but yeah it's really good so you know you're in. I mean sure, they tell others if you need to re-enter or add stuff but I'm just saying it's a nice method to do


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 6, 2020)

TykiButterfree said:


> I thought about getting a fireworks collectible, but then I decided to get a ton of raffle tickets instead. Glow wands are cool.



Pretty sure if you spent all 60 tokens on the wand raffle tickets there?s only a 9% chance of winning and slowly decreasing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm that math is actually ****ed can someone who knows math work this out plz


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 8, 2020)

Don't forget to use all of your event currency! The shop will be closing in less than 24 hours.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2020)

Sorry I don't have anything to spend my one balloon token and my one bad luck charm on lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinosaurz said:


> Nvm that math is actually ****ed can someone who knows math work this out plz



As of right now, 574 glow wand raffle tickets have been sold, meaning if you spent all 60 mementos on 60 raffle tickets you would have about a 10.5% chance of winning. Of course whoever spent all 60 mementos I'm the glow wand raffle is insane

As for the party popper raffle, 280 tickets have been sold. If you spent all 60 mementos on that then you would have a 21% chance of winning. Still crazy but much better odds, especially since they'll be drawing five winners.


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 8, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Don't forget to use all of your event currency! The shop will be closing in less than 24 hours.



Can we trade in remaining tokens for TBT? Or may spend them for raffle tickets?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 8, 2020)

The red balloon is essentially a prize for participating in (almost) all of the events, which is why there aren't other prizes to spend balloon tokens on, other than the green and blue balloons for those who were a few tokens short.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Sorry I don't have anything to spend my one balloon token and my one bad luck charm on lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Okay so my math wasn’t actually that bad wow I’m surprised

- - - Post Merge - - -

I spent 2 tokens on popper raffle cause why not )) not gonna waste anymore tho


----------



## Nougat (Jan 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> As for the party popper raffle, 280 tickets have been sold. If you spent all 60 mementos on that then you would have a 21% chance of winning. Still crazy but much better odds, especially since they'll be drawing five winners.



The odds are even better for the 2nd, 3rd, 4th & 5th winners as all tickets from the winners before those drawings will be taken out of the pool of entries!


----------



## Zura (Jan 8, 2020)

Let's do a flash sale. Everything in every shop costs one token each and there's only 10 of each item in stock


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 8, 2020)

just make dreamy poppers cost 2 tokens

then they'll have a very real chance of selling out


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 8, 2020)

Just wanted to give a heads up that I'll be drawing the raffle winners and making the announcement sometime around 10pm EST!


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 8, 2020)

Nougat said:


> The odds are even better for the 2nd, 3rd, 4th & 5th winners as all tickets from the winners before those drawings will be taken out of the pool of entries!



This is simultaneously the most consequential and overlooked thig with that raffle! I love it and your brain!

- - - Post Merge - - -

what to do with my 10 tokens now though

- - - Post Merge - - -

(jk they'll just temporarily sit pretty in my sidebar )


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 8, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Just wanted to give a heads up that I'll be drawing the raffle winners and making the announcement sometime around 10pm EST!



3am my time nice lol


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 8, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> 3am my time nice lol



I can't help that I'm living in the past.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 8, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Just wanted to give a heads up that I'll be drawing the raffle winners and making the announcement sometime around 10pm EST!



I won't win. I'm consistant that way. ^_^


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 8, 2020)

is the raffle done yet? i will lose


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 8, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> is the raffle done yet? i will lose



Nope! I'm putting the names in my spreadsheet right now.


----------



## Azrael (Jan 8, 2020)

The anticipation is killer!


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 8, 2020)

The time has finally come to bring our Red Balloon World Tour to a close, but there's still a bit more excitement to be had! We have 5 shiny new New Year's Party poopers Poppers and one coveted Wand Set to award to a few of you lucky participants! Let's get to that, shall we?



Spoiler: New Year's Party Popper Winners



soundgarden, pumpkins, Shinigamii, Hatori, and Corndoggy





Spoiler: Wand Set Winner



LilD



We want to thank everyone who participated in this event, and we hope it made your holiday season a bit brighter and more fun! We appreciate all of the kind words along the way and had a great time sharing in the excitement with all of you. 

And of course, thank you again to all of the staff that helped run this event!

Event hosts: pandapples, LaBelleFleur, dizzy bone, Oblivia, Justin, Laudine, Vrisnem, Jeremy
Banners: dizzy bone
Collectibles (balloons): Thunder
Collectibles (potions, yule log, aurora, snow bunny, dreamy popper recolor): Laudine
Collectibles (fireworks): dizzy bone
Setup: Jeremy, Justin, Oblivia


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 8, 2020)

yay congrats 
i lost


----------



## seliph (Jan 8, 2020)

yay katie got her balloon

congrats all!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 8, 2020)

wooooo congrats everyone!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 8, 2020)

well, back to the long painful journey of idk how I'm gonna get wands back

grats to all you winners though, and thanks to staff for this swell event


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2020)

congrats to the winners & cute banner <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Jacob (Jan 8, 2020)

The banner art and the collectibles for this event have been amazing throughout!! Good job dizzy, thunder, and laudine :] You're all my art inspo's

Thank you all of staff for hosting aaand big congrats to the raffle winners. I'm always super jealous of those rare timestamps ha


----------



## Miharu (Jan 8, 2020)

Congrats everyone!!!! 

Also huge thanks to the mods for hosting such an amazing event throughout Christmas/New Year's!!! It was so much fun!! <3


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 8, 2020)

Congrats on the winners. 

Also this event was really fun! Made me actually do stuff instead of being lazy all winter break.


----------



## Hatori (Jan 8, 2020)

Wow, what a wonderful surprise! Thanks so much to all the staff for making all these wonderful events and congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## lsabella (Jan 8, 2020)

Woooo congrats guys on the cool prizes! This was a super cool event and im very happy with my lineup!


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 8, 2020)

Jacob said:


> I'm always super jealous of those rare timestamps ha



Funny thing about this - I had a dream that someone was looking to buy the yellow Japanese house but they specifically stated they didn't want the one from the 7 Days of Collectibles raffle because it "wasn't legit" and had "such a weird timestamp". I woke up and thought it had actually happened so I scoured the forum trying to find this thread, only to realize it was a dream. I went as far as asking the other staff if they knew what I was talking about and was met with confusion from all angles.

Yeeeaaah, surely I'm not the only one who has the occasional TBT dream? No? -_-


----------



## LilD (Jan 8, 2020)

Woah what a shock and surprise.  These are amazing collectibles.   Thanks so much!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank you everyone for participating! I had a lot of fun this event as well <3 I was also honoured to contribute to the list of animated collectibles  I'm excited for what they will change into, so thanks everyone who bought one hehe B) Congratulations to all the winners for the raffles!!


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 8, 2020)

Thankyou Oblivia for the party poopper, i shall treasure her <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 8, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Funny thing about this - I had a dream that someone was looking to buy the yellow Japanese house but they specifically stated they didn't want the one from the 7 Days of Collectibles raffle because it "wasn't legit" and had "such a weird timestamp". I woke up and thought it had actually happened so I scoured the forum trying to find this thread, only to realize it was a dream. I went as far as asking the other staff if they knew what I was talking about and was met with confusion from all angles.
> 
> Yeeeaaah, surely I'm not the only one who has the occasional TBT dream? No? -_-



I dreamed I won a spinning animated pokeball from the new year's event week, except the ball design was more solid colors and the background was that sorta hard blue color used for some old school pokemon stuffs

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> I'm excited for what they will change into



do you already have (some of) these premade?


----------



## seliph (Jan 8, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> Thank you everyone for participating! I had a lot of fun this event as well <3 I was also honoured to contribute to the list of animated collectibles  I'm excited for what they will change into, so thanks everyone who bought one hehe B) Congratulations to all the winners for the raffles!!



this is so unrelated but your forum aesthetic is so cute and wholesome ;u;


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 8, 2020)

Congrats to the raffle winners and thanks for participating everyone!

We have two collectible fun facts from this event:

1) This is the first event where 3 different staff artists created new collectibles.

2) TBT has passed 100000 collectibles! And it must be good luck because the 100000th collectible was actually a *winning* raffle ticket.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!  Thanks staff for the event!  :]


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 8, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> 2) TBT has passed 100000 collectibles!



time for a celebratory collectibles shop restock event


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 8, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners! <3 And thank you staff for this event c:
See y?all on easter


----------



## LilD (Jan 8, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> Thank you everyone for participating! I had a lot of fun this event as well <3 I was also honoured to contribute to the list of animated collectibles  I'm excited for what they will change into, so thanks everyone who bought one hehe B) Congratulations to all the winners for the raffles!!




The fireworks were hard to pass up on. They are amazing and I hope I can get one someday.


----------



## You got mail! (Jan 8, 2020)

Congratulations to the winners <3 
And this has been a great event, and now let’s look towards the new game


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 8, 2020)

actually, does anyone have the fireworks sales numbers?

I'm rather curious

iirc 90 dreamy poppers and 9 dreamy eggs were sold during this event, plus at least 15 torts, but idr fireworks


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> actually, does anyone have the fireworks sales numbers?
> 
> I'm rather curious
> 
> iirc 90 dreamy poppers and 9 dreamy eggs were sold during this event, plus at least 15 torts, but idr fireworks



65 last I saw! (Around two hours before the shops closed.)


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 8, 2020)

65 Magical Fireworks were sold, not including the ones given to the staff.


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 8, 2020)

Dang nabbit easter is right smack dab in finals

murmers ynder my breath aside

this was an amazing event!!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 9, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners! And a huge thanks once again to the staff! All of your hard work is really appreciated.


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 9, 2020)

Omg i can't i just can't believe this and party popper is my all time favorite <3, thank you so so much and thanks staff for such an amazing event <3
I'm in shock condition lol


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 9, 2020)

oh YAY, thanks for the fun event!


----------



## Nougat (Jan 9, 2020)

Conrgats winners!!


----------



## cIementine (Jan 9, 2020)

whoa, i won something! thank you for this wonderful event and the the time and effort put into it, i've had a great time participating !


----------



## cornimer (Jan 9, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Funny thing about this - I had a dream that someone was looking to buy the yellow Japanese house but they specifically stated they didn't want the one from the 7 Days of Collectibles raffle because it "wasn't legit" and had "such a weird timestamp". I woke up and thought it had actually happened so I scoured the forum trying to find this thread, only to realize it was a dream. I went as far as asking the other staff if they knew what I was talking about and was met with confusion from all angles.
> 
> Yeeeaaah, surely I'm not the only one who has the occasional TBT dream? No? -_-


Oblivia I have had at least 15 TBT dreams don't you worry



Jeremy said:


> Congrats to the raffle winners and thanks for participating everyone!
> 
> We have two collectible fun facts from this event:
> 
> ...


I love that the 100,000th collectible was a winning ticket!! Also Jeremy I hope you know you have probably half the site's dream lineup displayed right now 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also congrats winners!! And thank you once again for a great event staff!


----------



## Heyden (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks for the event staff, was super fun as usual  The new collectibles are awesome (shout out to swamp potion, dreamy popper, aurora and magical fireworks) and congrats to the raffle winners, jealous of those poppers.


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 9, 2020)

Congrats to the winners and a special thanks goes to the staff for making this fun event!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 9, 2020)

Glad I didn’t waste my tickets on the raffle then lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 9, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Funny thing about this - I had a dream that someone was looking to buy the yellow Japanese house but they specifically stated they didn't want the one from the 7 Days of Collectibles raffle because it "wasn't legit" and had "such a weird timestamp". I woke up and thought it had actually happened so I scoured the forum trying to find this thread, only to realize it was a dream. I went as far as asking the other staff if they knew what I was talking about and was met with confusion from all angles.
> 
> Yeeeaaah, surely I'm not the only one who has the occasional TBT dream? No? -_-



I've had dreams of just being on tbt, like making posts and such and talking with other members. Apparently in one dream it was me and a bunch of active tbt members were all tryin to meet up irl and we were gonna post about it on the site about spending time together. We got stuck on where exactly to meet thou.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

I am going to miss this event...I was my very first, and I loved it! This event will hold a special place in my heart!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Jan 12, 2020)

I'll be ready when the next event starts.


----------



## Hat' (Jan 14, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!!!
And thank you again to the hard working staff who set this whole event month up! It was so amazing and entertaining!!!
The collectibles look amazing aswell, good job to the designers!!!


----------

